# Akon assaults and throws audience member off stage



## Bender (Jun 5, 2007)

Hollywood Grind Article said:
			
		

> If it wasn’t bad enough that Akon molested a 15 year old girl onstage in Trinidad, now he’s assaulting audience members. At an Akon show in the United States a male audience member threw a ball of paper at R&B artist Akon who  didn’t like it. Akon takes his shirt off, tells bodyguards to bring the skinny kid onstage, lifts the kid over his head, and throws him into the audience, who all moved aside and let the kid hit the ground. Akon says, "he’s alright, he’s alright." Someone in the audience in video number 2 says, "he’s f_ _ ked up!"
> 
> Verizon already dropped Akon, and he’s already embarrassed Gwen Stefani who brought Akon on her tour. Are police going to finally take action against Akon? How many people does he have to hurt before his out-of-control behavior is stopped by police in the United States?



Here's the video: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN7WPYKR2ls&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

And 

Here's another video in case that one doesn't work:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp2XD6LBfZ8&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



Shit is hella funny. From molesting 14-year old girls  to throwing kids off stage. That ^ (use bro) is outta of his mind. and man is he giving good laughs.  Akon really is trying to make me hate him I swear..My respect is nearly going down the drain.

And here I thought that whole staged T.I threatening shit was funny this one is even funnier.


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 5, 2007)

What the shit is this fuck ? The duplicate thread with my post got trashed, but the empty one remained ? I have to type my reply again now !!

Anyway, moving on...

That made me laugh ! The way he grabbed him up and tossed him !! Did he tell him his music sucked ?

And I'm surprised the poor guy didn't get massacred by the fangirl crowd...


----------



## LayZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Man, now I want to go to an Akon concert.  Something is always going down.  Even if he doesn't sing, you'll get your moneys worth in entertainment. 

I'm just waiting for the news outlets to call him a "rapper" and blame him for global warming or something.


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2007)

Woah...I could,ve sworn I saw two threads like this  

Yo, Blaze why'd you make the mods delete the thread with a post in it?

Also

@ *T4ROK * He simply dissed him. Probaly called hima  molester and an R-Kelly since he's got a habit of fucking with children.

Also that shit was hella funny he went all Rock and Hulk Hogan on that kid.  I haven't laughed this hard in a while. I mean man he fucked him up. Hopefully, he didn't hit any of the girls when he threw him.


----------



## Red (Jun 5, 2007)

THe article is biased.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know much about this Akon guy. Frankly I don't inhabit this scene, but the two articles/threads I've read about him on here don't paint a pretty picture. 

 Who knows..maybe he's just caught some bad breaks and happened to display the worst side of himself too often and it's overshadowed his positive aspects. Maybe the articles about him are biased. I can't say... but damn, I'd think twice about wanting to be near the guy.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Jun 5, 2007)

Akon is essentially a big kid.  A little boy with a lot of money and fame who has allowed his blessings to go to his head.  Ask yourselves what kind of man would take a young boy and toss him off a stage? Akon was simply a boy drunk off the adulation of his fans ,similar to a school yard bully.  The solution to this problem is simply to ignore him there are much better artist out there.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 5, 2007)

Another crap artist I'll have to ignore. That's all that is.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 5, 2007)

This somehow oddly reminds me of back in the day when Axl got all pissy about people throwing stuff, bringing in video cameras, etc. etc. At least Akon didn't whine like a little bitch about it, which is a positive.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just read the title and i thought," boy how many racist comment would there be in youtube if this guy does it again".  And what do you know?.

Boy why is it that i only hear from him because he pulls shit like this? Oh thats right i hate rap. LMAO

If i liked his music maybe i would defend his right to "fuck people off the stage", but since he sucks i dont give a damn.

Remember beating people up is only a privilege for the great artists, not a right.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 5, 2007)

that HAS to be staged i mean he helped the kid up first and it went to smooth to be spur of the moment..or he knows the kid


----------



## Pein (Jun 5, 2007)

the article made him sound like a menace
it was still realy funny


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 5, 2007)

He sure does knows how to get into the headlines doesnt he?


----------



## damnhot (Jun 5, 2007)

what a  jackass.....


----------



## Yellow (Jun 5, 2007)

I backed Akon on that shit that happened in Trinidad but this time Akon really fucked up. That white boy was wrong for throwing that thing at him but Akon shouldn't have done that. I know he might have been angry but he should have thougt about how that would make him look. Akon is really killing his image as an R&B artist.
I'll have to hear more on this before I say Akon was completely wrong though.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jun 5, 2007)

haha!! funny!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2007)

That's so funny.


----------



## Botzu (Jun 5, 2007)

that guy got dominated


----------



## King Bookah (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't know what really happened, but the article makes Akon sound like some sort of terrorist or serial killer.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 5, 2007)

Should I be more pissed at Akon, or all the little fucking cunts who keep cheering after the kids falls on his face?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 5, 2007)

If i was the kid i woulda thrown something at Akon too, for being full of fail.


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2007)

Can somebody make the part where he throws the kid into a gif? That shit is just too damn funny.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 5, 2007)

another dude that i have to take off my playlist


----------



## The Internet (Jun 5, 2007)

Lil Saint2k9 said:


> Can somebody make the part where he throws the kid into a gif? That shit is just too damn funny.



LOL I KNOW, A NO TALENT LITTLE CUNT WITH AN OVERFLATED EGO THROWING A KID ABOUT 10 FT TO THE GROUND FACE FIRST IS FUCKING FUNNY!!!!11111111111111111111111111


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 5, 2007)

Scenario: If charges (ex. physical assault) are pressed against Akon and he is found guilty of the charges, like his album name he will indeed be "Konvicted". 

Joking aside, I'd say he's ruining his image, but what he did was hella funny. The skinny bastard probably called him R-Kelly Jr. and he just lost it.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 5, 2007)

Spectre said:


> LOL I KNOW, A NO TALENT LITTLE CUNT WITH AN OVERFLATED EGO THROWING A KID ABOUT 10 FT TO THE GROUND FACE FIRST IS FUCKING FUNNY!!!!11111111111111111111111111



The kid threw something at him. I would have done the same thing too. I probably would have done worse to that kid. Why the fuck would you go to an Akon show and throw things at him? 
That kids lucky he didn't get something worse than that. 

I'm not condoning what Akon did because as an Artist he should have known better than to do that to any spectator dispite what they did. He should have let security handle it but the kid was wrong for throwing something at Akon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2007)

He's at it again, first he's fondling 14 year olds...now he's tossing people.


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> The kid threw something at him. I would have done the same thing too. I probably would have done worse to that kid. Why the fuck would you go to an Akon show and throw things at him?
> That kids lucky he didn't get something worse than that.



I agree with you yo' he shouldn't have done that since he's embarassing him and that is not appropiate or showing public decorum in anyway. If you were in that position Spectre I bet you would,ve probaly done the same thing were you in a show doing  singing and throw someone into the crowd if you were hit in the face with a ball.

But one thing concerns me about what Akon did. If he truly gangsta and wanted that kid to get his own taste of medicine and get off scotch free then he should,ve met him after the show and messed him up. Doing that was completely unnecessary and  not "gangsta". 




			
				Yellowflash221 said:
			
		

> I'm not condoning what Akon did because as an Artist he should have known better than to do that to any spectator dispite what they did. He should have let security handle it but the kid was wrong for throwing something at Akon.



True, too true.  

In no way should have the kid had done that but Akon didn't need to throw him either. Would,ve been better he handle it like a parent and pull out his belt and whupped him like his mommy and daddy used to.


----------



## Circe (Jun 5, 2007)

I LOL'd. This what happens when you throw bottles at madmen short tempered people, although what Akon did was unsanctioned. 

However, I partially blame the audience. They clearly did not care for the kid.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 5, 2007)

Spectre said:
			
		

> Should I be more pissed at Akon, or all the little fucking cunts who keep cheering after the kids falls on his face?



Akon, the crowd, and the kid. 



			
				Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> Would've been better he handle it like a parent and pull out his belt and whupped him like his mommy and daddy used to.



Would be even better if some one does that to Akon. I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 5, 2007)

it's to be expected from a fucking ^ (use bro)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2007)

Jonas said:


> it's to be expected from a fucking ^ (use bro)



Such a comment is to be expected from a Sasuke fan 

Seriously, nothing surprises me anymore on these forums...


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 5, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Such a comment is to be expected from a Sasuke fan
> 
> Seriously, nothing surprises me anymore on these forums...



Please, lets not go off the tangents here. Thats not true and you know it.

I been hearing pretty racist stuff since i came to the forums, from all sorts of people(naruto fans included). Ignore the racism.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

Crazyass bastard needs some Prozac or something. 

I swear...these fucking celebs lost their fucking minds!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> Please, lets not go off the tangents here. Thats not true and you know it.
> 
> I been hearing pretty racist stuff since i came to the forums, from all sorts of people(naruto fans included). Ignore the racism.



I was _joking_. I never use smilies unless I'm joking.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 5, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was _joking_. I never use smilies unless I'm joking.



Wait so was this a joke I didn't get? 

I thought jonas was being racist but if it was a joke then my bad. I don't really know him so I thought he was being racist. Was he cause I don't get it?


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2007)

Yellowflash221 said:
			
		

> Edit  WTF He's black? Then was that a joke cause if it wasn't then he should fucking die for saying that shit.



I have no idea you have to ask  him that yourself when he comes back.

I wish Spectre more would come back more since he's still needs to hear the whole moral of the story and understand that It was the kids fault for throwing shit at Akon. reakky suprising if anything I never thought people would do what Pek the Villain dreamed of doing to Akon when he first humped that girl.

Hell, why was he caring a ball with him anyways? I get the feeling he wasn't an Akon fan and just another heckler.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 5, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wish Spectre more would come back more since he's still needs to hear the whole moral of the story and understand that It was the kids fault for throwing shit at Akon. reakky suprising if anything I never thought people would do what Pek the Villain dreamed of doing to Akon when he first humped that girl.



Throwing a fucking ball does not warrant getting thrown over 10ft into the air and landing face first on what I can assume was either plain ground or concrete. What could Akon had done? Gotten Security to take his ass out and kick the shit out of him, he coulda just made a giant fool out of him, but no, he was a fucking little cunt and throw the kid. That doesn't make him cool, funny, badass, or anything. It makes him a stupid, little insignificant cunt.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Throwing a fucking ball does not warrant getting thrown over 10ft into the air and landing face first on what I can assume was either plain ground or concrete. What could Akon had done? Gotten Security to take his ass out and kick the shit out of him, he coulda just made a giant fool out of him, but no, he was a fucking little cunt and throw the kid. That doesn't make him cool, funny, badass, or anything. It makes him a stupid, little insignificant cunt.



Yeah it does. You telling me if I came to your show and threw a ball at you in front of all your fans you wouldn't be pissed?
I agree Akon could have had security deal with it but it's not like he was completely wrong for throwing that kid.

And it's like Blaze of Glory said that kid clearly came there to start trouble. Well he got what he was looking for.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Throwing a fucking ball does not warrant getting thrown over 10ft into the air and landing face first on what I can assume was either plain ground or concrete. What could Akon had done? Gotten Security to take his ass out and kick the shit out of him, he coulda just made a giant fool out of him, but no, he was a fucking little cunt and throw the kid. That doesn't make him cool, funny, badass, or anything. It makes him a stupid, little insignificant cunt.



Be honest to yourself and I mean real really really real, Really real real real. If you were in that position you probaly would,ve done the same thing to you. A billion people lookin at you. You're on camera and a ball get's chucked at his face. Also kicking the shit out of him  would,ve still been just as bad a throwing him. Also Akon said he was okay if you notice how many people were around him probaly supported his fall. Plus, you're making it sound like they were on a plane. Don't get me wrong I don't condone what Akon did but I sure as heck don't condone what the kid did either and not about to let it slide.

What Akon did was not some bizzare shit It's what any person would,ve done during a show especially some naturally young black or white male would,ve done if the situation called. I probaly would,ve done the same and you probaly would,ve too.


----------



## chubby (Jun 6, 2007)

Lmao! That was awful, but at the same time hilarious.

But in all seriousness, I feel terrible for the kid. He was pretty stupid for doing what he did, but he definitely didn't deserve that. Akon is worse than Ron Artest for doing that.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

So Akon is in the fault here because he reacted to some little cunt brat throwing shit at him? Right, because any of you guys would just have taking it like the punks that you are. It's not that he's a celebrity and he thinks he can get away with it, it's bitches like that little runt that think that because Akon's a celebrity, he can throw shit at him and get away with it. I mean if you are an Akon hater, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU THERE? It's pretty retarded to waste money just to go to a concert to throw an "object" at the artist. And I say that because who in their right mind that's a fan of Akon would do that? I don't like Akon myself or his music, but it seems once again he's being attacked against because of his nationality and actions (which with these past two cases were because of not knowing to self defense). People are once again making the audience member seem like an innocent virgin bitch. He basically assaulted Akon first and if you put aside his music and celebrity status and look at this situation as both of them being humans, you would know that this is a natural human behavior because most of us would fuck up a person throwing shit at us.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So Akon is in the fault here because he reacted to some little cunt brat throwing shit at him? Right, because any of you guys would just have taking it like the punks that you are. It's not that he's a celebrity and he thinks he can get away with it, it's bitches like that little runt that think that because Akon's a celebrity, he can throw shit at him and get away with it. I mean if you are an Akon hater, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU THERE? It's pretty retarded to waste money just to go to a concert to throw an "object" at the artist. And I say that because who in their right mind that's a fan of Akon would do that? I don't like Akon myself or his music, but it seems once again he's being attacked against because of his nationality and actions (which with these past two cases were because of not knowing to self defense). People are once again making the audience member seem like an innocent virgin bitch. He basically assaulted Akon first and if you put aside his music and celebrity status and look at this situation as both of them being humans, you would know that this is a natural human behavior because most of us would fuck up a person throwing shit at us.




 You......You...You my friend are full of  win reps+

My thoughts exactly word for fucking word.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jun 6, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> You know i was gonna say something to you but, but i look on youtube and found out he actually said that lol.
> 
> Here the link to part 1 of the movie
> 
> Funny stuff..."Can at least get a blowjob" LMAO



Yeah, I rofl'd the whole time. Mike tyson is a fucking hilarious speaker.


----------



## sel (Jun 6, 2007)

Its a step up from rape atleast


----------



## Ember* (Jun 6, 2007)

Its not WWE, Akon's gone made I tell ya mad, If he carries on he will be behind bars soon if he's not careful.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 6, 2007)

Akon provides the lols and I appreciate that...+ the kid had it coming, why the hell didn't he hide and then throw shit at him


----------



## CJC (Jun 6, 2007)

Akon is a waste of space, his music sucks, he doesn't do much for society (evidently).

The sooner he dies the better.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 6, 2007)

What is wrong with that guy? Now people are going to his concerts just to see him acting weird  ><

I feel sorry for the kid... That must've hurt.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 6, 2007)

Lux said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the kid... That must've hurt.



According to Akon, he was "okay" and "alright". 

It would've been funny if Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic was the one throwing the bottle. 

"Yo Joc, bring his ass up over here"


----------



## Dango (Jun 6, 2007)

.. Meh. 
Isn't this illegal offence or something? 
I mean, there's gotta be some kinda rule against throwing people like that.


----------



## Protege (Jun 6, 2007)

Hilarious, but it makes me never go to an Akon Concert..

What happens, if he made a special guest appearance at another person's concert, and the whole audience went completely silent.. That too, would be hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

Dango said:


> .. Meh.
> Isn't this illegal offence or something?
> I mean, there's gotta be some kinda rule against throwing people like that.



Maybe there is, but if he had let the bodyguards handle it he wouldn't have been involved and that person would have gotten in trouble with out being able to file back for assault. 



Lux said:


> What is wrong with that guy? Now people are going to his concerts just to see him acting weird  ><
> 
> I feel sorry for the kid... That must've hurt.



What's wrong with him is he should have probably locked up a long time ago, a problem with a lot of the people that want to get on stage and act all hard or thug is their not hard at all, then you have the other side of the coin where they are and probably should have been in jail in the first place. 



Dimezanime18 said:


> So Akon is in the fault here because he reacted to some little cunt brat throwing shit at him? Right, because any of you guys would just have taking it like the punks that you are. It's not that he's a celebrity and he thinks he can get away with it, it's bitches like that little runt that think that because Akon's a celebrity, he can throw shit at him and get away with it. I mean if you are an Akon hater, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU THERE? It's pretty retarded to waste money just to go to a concert to throw an "object" at the artist. And I say that because who in their right mind that's a fan of Akon would do that? I don't like Akon myself or his music, but it seems once again he's being attacked against because of his nationality and actions (which with these past two cases were because of not knowing to self defense). People are once again making the audience member seem like an innocent virgin bitch. He basically assaulted Akon first and if you put aside his music and celebrity status and look at this situation as both of them being humans, you would know that this is a natural human behavior because most of us would fuck up a person throwing shit at us.



It was a Goddamn ball of paper dude, not a bottle or something harmful, Akon should have let his bodyguards handle it. So yeah I think he was in the wrong. How old was the kid? Was he really young, if so ever worse. You can't just let people act a fool like this because someone threw paper at them. He didn't even react with equal force, Ball of paper...oh now I'm gonna throw ya!


----------



## Kubisa (Jun 6, 2007)

Celebritys should know better.

And so should've that dumbass white kid.


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

hahahah that fool had it coming, he got destroyed!
i dont see the point of making racist comments on here


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

[-'_'-];8767593 said:
			
		

> hahahah that fool had it coming, he got destroyed!
> i dont see the point of making racist comments on here



Who made a racist comment?


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

wtf at mike tyson

Fame...are you serious?


----------



## ymcauloser (Jun 6, 2007)

Akon is just mad that the majority of his fans are 15 year olds and doesnt want to ruin his image by hosting the nickolodeon awards. 

I could see it now, Akon  throwing a giant spongebob at the audience knocking out the Olsen twins ftw.


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

> Be honest to yourself and I mean real really really real, Really real real real. *If you were in that position you probaly would,ve done the same thing to you. *A billion people lookin at you. Y*ou're on camera and a ball get's chucked at his face. Also kicking the shit out of him would,ve still been just as bad a throwing him. *Also Akon said he was okay if you notice how many people were around him probaly supported his fall. Plus, you're making it sound like they were on a plane. Don't get me wrong I don't condone what Akon did but I sure as heck don't condone what the kid did either and not about to let it slide.
> 
> What Akon did was not some bizzare shit It's what any person would,ve done during a show especially some naturally young black or white male would,ve done if the situation called. I probaly would,ve done the same and you probaly would,ve too.


LOL the Skater Mike Valley is even worse the guy is short as hell but he'll break em off. I saw this vid where he was getting crunk with some other skaters cuz they said some shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

[-'_'-];8767784 said:
			
		

> wtf at mike tyson
> 
> Fame...are you serious?



I'm just asking where the comment was, I didn't read this whole thread, but I skimmed over some posts. 



ymcauloser said:


> Akon is just mad that the majority of his fans are 15 year olds and doesnt want to ruin his image by hosting the nickolodeon awards.
> 
> I could see it now, Akon  throwing a giant spongebob at the audience knocking out the Olsen twins ftw.



His music is shit (IMO) and I wouldn't listen it...not sure why people let their kids.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

Those fangirls are fucking retarded.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

Little shit got what he deserved, he wasn't even that little.

Someone throws a bottle at me, I will beat them up. You throw bottles at other people they will buss slugs in your chest. That fool got off lightly.

Throwing shit at people isn't ecceptable. It is because people walk away from shit like that that people think you should just take it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe he really wants to be a convict?  

Still, what he did was unwarranted. There's something called equivalent force. Picking up and throwing a kid because he threw something at you is fucking immature. The only thing he did by doing that was demonstrating that he's an asshole. This thread really proves that people will defend anything.


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

> And here I thought that whole staged T.I threatening shit was funny this one is even funnier.


are you fuckin serious? that was staged! it was a concert starter! to get the people hyped...the people knew his name, and the fact that akon was joking around the whole time, and said hes alright, lets us know for a fact that that was fake! plus right there at the end of the vid like at least .99 secs you can see the guys head when got up, he was smiling...you guys dont know anything


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So Akon is in the fault here because he reacted to some little cunt brat throwing shit at him? Right, because any of you guys would just have taking it like the punks that you are. It's not that he's a celebrity and he thinks he can get away with it, it's bitches like that little runt that think that because Akon's a celebrity, he can throw shit at him and get away with it. I mean if you are an Akon hater, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU THERE? It's pretty retarded to waste money just to go to a concert to throw an "object" at the artist. And I say that because who in their right mind that's a fan of Akon would do that? I don't like Akon myself or his music, but it seems once again he's being attacked against because of his nationality and actions (which with these past two cases were because of not knowing to self defense). People are once again making the audience member seem like an innocent virgin bitch. He basically assaulted Akon first and if you put aside his music and celebrity status and look at this situation as both of them being humans, you would know that this is a natural human behavior because most of us would fuck up a person throwing shit at us.



It's a fucking paper. Guys like you are messed up.

It's like saying; that guy tackled me, therefore I'm going to kick on his head untill he can't do shit.

Grow up.


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

> It's a fucking paper. Guys like you are messed up.


guys like what?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 6, 2007)

TreeofSephri said:


> Akon is essentially a big kid.  A little boy with a lot of money and fame who has allowed his blessings to go to his head.  Ask yourselves what kind of man would take a young boy and toss him off a stage? Akon was simply a boy drunk off the adulation of his fans ,similar to a school yard bully.  The solution to this problem is simply to ignore him there are much better artist out there.



The "solution" is to throw the friend in prison.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

What I find funny, is like people are making Akon out to be a friggin beast in this situation. I don't really like the guy. But I remember the Krammer situation many people defended him saying he lost it when he didn't actually have a valid reason for his rampage.

Out on the streets I would beat someone senseless for throwing an object at me randomly, some would commit murder. Getting thrown of the stage was only hurtfull to some of his bones and his prides. I bet he won't do that shit again because parents don't beat their kids it becomes others responsibility to show them that certain actions result in a whooped ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

[-'_'-];8767927 said:
			
		

> are you fuckin serious? that was staged! it was a concert starter! to get the people hyped...the people knew his name, and the fact that akon was joking around the whole time, and said hes alright, lets us know for a fact that that was fake! plus right there at the end of the vid like at least .99 secs you can see the guys head when got up, he was smiling...you guys dont know anything



What are we talking about here? 



Trick Shot said:


> Maybe he really wants to be a convict?
> 
> Still, what he did was unwarrented. There's something called *equivalent force*. Picking up and throwing a kid because he threw something at you is fucking immature. The only thing he did by doing that was demonstrating that he's an asshole. This thread really proves that people will defend anything.



Exactly what I am talking about, if Akon was any kind of a man he wouldn't have done some shit like this. Throwing kids...that shit ain't gangsta. 

All of these people talk about being real men, but when they have the chance to show it, they act like real fools instead. 



Fojos said:


> Those fangirls are fucking retarded.



What fangirls? 



Jio said:


> Little shit got what he deserved, he wasn't even that little.
> 
> Someone throws a bottle at me, I will beat them up. You throw bottles at other people they will buss slugs in your chest. That fool got off lightly.
> 
> Throwing shit at people isn't ecceptable. It is because people walk away from shit like that that people think you should just take it.



That's what he has *bodyguards *for, he was just trying to prove something by jumping in the crowd like this, and I'm pretty sure the article said ball of paper. 

If some girl threw her panties on stage and they hit him, would he have done this? That paper is about the same weight, if not lighter...is this what he calls equivalent force in response to what happened. 

Maybe if the girl threw her panties up there he would just crawl down in the Audience and pretend to hump her...


----------



## Akon (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah-- I love to do this kind of shit. Despite popular belief throwing people is indeed gangster. The word you are searching for is "humanitarian."


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

[-'_'-];8767981 said:
			
		

> guys like what?



Guys like the one I quoted, are you stupid? Guys who think they are special and think they deserve "respect" from people.



Fame<Infamy said:


> What fangirls?



You know, all those girls who screamed and didn't care when he threw the kid.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fojos said:


> It's a fucking paper. Guys like you are messed up.
> 
> It's like saying; that guy tackled me, therefore I'm going to kick on his head untill he can't do shit.
> 
> Grow up.



It's a piece of paper, so therefore it justifies him coming to throw it at Akon at his concert? There's no means behind that so therefore if that ignorant fuck thinks he can get away with it, he's going to get his ass kicked. Obviously he was trying to start something if he did that in the first place.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> It's a piece of paper, so therefore it justifies him coming to throw it at Akon at his concert? There's no means behind that so therefore if that ignorant fuck thinks he can get away with it, he's going to get his ass kicked. Obviously he was trying to start something if he did that in the first place.



Why didn't he just throw a paper or something at the kid? OR let the guards throw him out of the concert. As I said, see a doctor.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2007)

I wouldn't. You'd get smacked with assault charges if you did that in the states. Try to justify your position in a court. I'm sure that the jury will find your reasons somewhat lacking.

This doesn't mean that I'm for turning the other cheek, though. For example: A couple years back, a cocky little cunt slapped me because he disagreed with my position and felt safe with his friends. Instead of beating his ass and probably getting in trouble, I backhanded the little bitch. His eyes started to tear up and he never tried anything again. As an added plus, his "group" was laughing at his position. The most important thing is that I didn't cause a scene for the whole school. If I was in Akon's position, I would've picked up what the kid threw and _gave _it back to him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

Fojos said:


> It's a fucking paper. Guys like you are messed up.
> 
> It's like saying; that guy tackled me, therefore I'm going to kick on his head untill he can't do shit.



Exactly...



			
				[-'_'-];8767981 said:
			
		

> guys like what?



He was talking to someone else who made a comment about the kid getting what he deserved. 



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The "solution" is to throw the friend in prison.



Agreed...



Jio said:


> What I find funny, is like people are making Akon out to be a friggin beast in this situation. I don't really like the guy. But I remember the Krammer situation many people defended him saying he lost it when he didn't actually have a valid reason for his rampage.
> 
> Out on the streets I would beat someone senseless for throwing an object at me randomly, some would commit murder. Getting thrown of the stage was only hurtfull to some of his bones and his prides. I bet he won't do that shit again because parents don't beat their kids it becomes others responsibility to show them that certain actions result in a whooped ass.



I defended Krammer because he just yelled words, if Akon had done that, I wouldn't give a darn. Just cause someone white says ^ (use bro) everyone gets up in arms. I don't think that this word even means anything anymore. Some people think it means ignorant people, some people think it means all blacks, some people think it means just ignorant blacks, some people just use it to call their friends. 

If we take it to mean ignorant people, just that, then the people at Krammer's show were being ^ (use bro), enough said. People have to stop letting words make them act like Political action needs to be taken. Stand Up Comedians, Talk Show Hosts and even people on regular ass TV should be able to say a word without worrying about their job just because some politically motivated group bursts in. 

*Akon *on the other hand *threw somebody*...use your words Akon.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> That's what he has bodyguards for, he was just trying to prove something by jumping in the crowd like this, and I'm pretty sure the article said ball of paper.


Matter of principle. If someone threw an object at me, I would hit them back to prove a point also. You don't frigg around with people you don't know. You test someones patience and shit like this is likely to happen.


> If some girl threw her panties on stage and they hit him, would he have done this? That paper is about the same weight, if not lighter...is this what he calls equivalent force in response to what happened.


Dunno what he would do, I would personally have the girl ejected from the concert as I wouldn't hit a girl in a scenario like this the boy for doing the samething would get his jaw rewired.

Equivilent force is hard to say. If someone throws piss in your face it doesn't harm you a great deal but you would more than likely beat them with a greater force.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Why didn't he just throw a paper or something at the kid? OR let the guards throw him out of the concert. As I said, see a doctor.



Right, because him doing the first one wouldn't make him look childish.  And as someone said, not only was it self defense, but also getting hit by a paper and that being seen by his "adoring" fans, it really doesn't take much for someone to get the energy on making an example of the guy just to prove that he doesn't play around. I mean, this is Akon, that's like expecting 50 Cent with his mass body not to fight back. Think on his image. That's like you hanging out with your girlfriend and some dumb ass decides to be a bully. Would you just let him go on making fun of you (or her) infront of your girlfriend? After she expects you to be there to protect her?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Not *another* one...
> This is me:
> 
> I'm proud of what am I am. White. And if some ^ (use bro) would come to me, I'd look them straight in the eye and say "What's UP, ^ (use bro)?"
> You people assume that you guys are the most dangerous species on the world, yet it's only because you guys carry guns. Let's see how the fists talk.



 I don't know, even I would have to say this is pretty racist. The thing that gets me is someone being proud to be white or proud to be black...its like so what you got shot out of a vagina of a white person who another white person decided to have sex with...not like the fulfilled some special requirement or went on a mystic quest for a sword or some shit...

Same goes for blacks, your people years ago might have struggled years ago to fight for their freedom, but you don't have to all of the time, take of the dashikee and shut up about 'our peoples struggles' 

Oh and calling someone out with phrases like "let's see how fists talk now" as if you two are going to meet in the Plaza and duke it out.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> I defended Krammer because he just yelled words, if Akon had done that, I wouldn't give a darn. Just cause someone white says ^ (use bro) everyone gets up in arms. I don't think that this word even means anything anymore. Some people think it means ignorant people, some people think it means all blacks, some people think it means just ignorant blacks, some people just use it to call their friends.


He didn't just scream the word ^ (use bro), he called for a lynching. The guy went on a racial rampage. It wasn't just one moment ''shit sorry'' he continued for a good gew minutes. The word still has a heavy meaning, the way he used it was the most disgusting way as he talked about how back in the days they would have a pitchfork up your ass.

Words in many cases are worse than actions. Also when he went on the rampage it wasn't actually needed, the people entered the show late and he abused them.


> If we take it to mean ignorant people, just that, then the people at Krammer's show were being ^ (use bro), enough said. People have to stop letting words make them act like Political action needs to be taken. Stand Up Comedians, Talk Show Hosts and even people on regular ass TV should be able to say a word without worrying about their job just because some politically motivated group bursts in.


I am going to pretend you didn't say what you did in the first line. The guy not only called the people ''^ (use bro)'' he called for a lynching. If he stopped at the word ^ (use bro) it wouldn't have been so bad but he went on and on. It showed him out to be a racist. 

Fools like you defend that. Yet when a kid gets thrown for assaulting someone you make him out to be a demon.



> Akon on the other hand threw somebody...use your words Akon.


Throwing someone isn't so bad in comparsion to rediculing a group of people, bringing back the disgusting actions of the past and throwing it in their face.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2007)

That poor kid. I bet you he won't mess with Akon next time.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 6, 2007)

Dunno why all these people backin akon after he just threw som random person into a crowd. Thats just disgraceful


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> He didn't just scream the word ^ (use bro), he called for a lynching. The guy went on a racial rampage. It wasn't just one moment ''shit sorry'' he continued for a good gew minutes. The word still has a heavy meaning, the way he used it was the most disgusting way as he talked about how back in the days they would have a pitchfork up your ass.
> 
> Words in many cases are worse than actions. Also when he went on the rampage it wasn't actually needed, the people entered the show late and he abused them.
> 
> ...



My video I saw didn't have all of that, but you know what. I don't care so much because when you have people getting in front of audiences and cameras sprouting out stuff like "George Bush doesn't care about black people" at a fund raiser its okay, but someone gets angry at someone and yells some stuff, suddenly we get all up in arms. 

How come its okay for a religious leader to call whites *White Devils*, but Krammer calls someone ^ (use bro) and says something about a lynching and its so bad? This isn't racial equality, and as a black person I demand that whites be allowed to say the same stupid shit, and goof up like we do. 

And words AREN'T as strong as actions....look at the Cold War, mostly words right? If it had come to actions, we'd be dead right now. I'd rather have someone call me a ^ (use bro) than toss me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

MasterJMG said:


> Dunno why all these people backin akon after he just threw som random person into a crowd. Thats just disgraceful



I like that statement of yours. It's basically letting us know that you're oblivious to the whole story. And I'm still waiting on your answer Fojos, because if it's the opposite of what I predict, most likely you've never had a girlfriend (or atleast someone to care for) or don't believe in honor and pride as in you yourself.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> Throwing someone isn't so bad in comparsion to rediculing a group of people, bringing back the disgusting actions of the past and throwing it in their face.



Now then, you could also tell me how many of those people actually experienced that past.



Dimezanime18 said:


> I like that statement of yours. It's basically letting us know that you're oblivious to the whole story. And I'm still waiting on your answer Fojos, because if it's the opposite of what I predict, most likely you've never had a girlfriend (or atleast someone to care for) or don't believe in honor and pride as in you yourself.



I'd tell the guy to fuck off, not be an idiot like you and kick his ass. That would probably make me look ridiculous infront of my girlfriend.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Should I be more pissed at Akon, or all the little fucking cunts who keep cheering after the kids falls on his face?



QFT!!! WHat the hell is wrong with people these days... If that was me I would have left the concert. Who cares how much I paid? An artist that has such little respect for his fans deserves nothing... bottom line.

If he was that mad about the paper ball (Ooooo not a piece of paper) he should have had the bodyguard escort him out of the concert.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 6, 2007)

ROTFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Now then, you could also tell me how many of those people actually experienced that past.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tell the guy to fuck off, not be an idiot like you and kick his ass. That would probably make me look ridiculous infront of my girlfriend.



Right, because in the current world, people who are jerks enough to do that in the first place would be soooooooo scared by you telling them to just "fuck off". Yea, it's not like they aren't going to make the situation worser, but instead run off right? Do you live under a rock or something? Do you have experience with other humans socially? Do you think things are just nice like in fairytales and everything can be solved through the actions of words? But you answer me this, why did the guy throw a "piece of paper" at Akon after buying tickets to his concert? Anyways, I like how you are trying to justify a means here but you are going around calling others "idiots" for no real good reasons. Really doesn't make you a ray of sunshine now does it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> So Akon is in the fault here because he reacted to some little cunt brat throwing shit at him? Right, because any of you guys would just have taking it like the punks that you are. It's not that he's a celebrity and he thinks he can get away with it, it's bitches like that little runt that think that because Akon's a celebrity, he can throw shit at him and get away with it. I mean if you are an Akon hater, WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU THERE? It's pretty retarded to waste money just to go to a concert to throw an "object" at the artist. And I say that because who in their right mind that's a fan of Akon would do that? I don't like Akon myself or his music, but it seems once again he's being attacked against because of his nationality and actions (which with these past two cases were because of not knowing to self defense). People are once again making the audience member seem like an innocent virgin bitch. He basically assaulted Akon first and if you put aside his music and celebrity status and look at this situation as both of them being humans, you would know that this is a natural human behavior because most of us would fuck up a person throwing shit at us.



It's good to see some people that keeps it 100% in here.


----------



## Ram (Jun 6, 2007)

That kid should be glad. Akon's gonna pay him off.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 6, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> Glad I can count on you to have common sense, I'd hug you right now if I could.



 I love huggles!!!

@Jonas I am glad to hear that you are proud to be white. I think it is very important to be proud of your heritage and to stand up for your own civil rights when you feel they are being taken advantage of, and for that I commend you. The only thing is your comment on black people thinking they are the "most dangerous species on the world". Last time i check no matter the skin color we are all the same species. Like I said I agree with you being proud of your heritage but when you say things like that it makes you look like those simple minded redneck in the KKK.

I am a human and a cultural mutt. (My dad is Puertorican and my mom is German and Japanese) So I unfortunalty would never understand being pround to be white or black or specifically anything else... I am just pround to be a good human being.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Right, because in the current world, people who are jerks enough to do that in the first place would be soooooooo scared by you telling them to just "fuck off". Yea, it's not like they aren't going to make the situation worser, but instead run off right? Do you live under a rock or something? Do you have experience with other humans socially? Do you think things are just nice like in fairytales and everything can be solved through the actions of words?



No, but I live in a country which isn't full of assholes to begin with.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

And oh, Jonas isn't white, I've seen his posted up pictures and it's not the same one that he has posted here.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

What makes this so fucked up is that he's trying to escape the aftermath of the fourteen year old girl at the concert.  He's been scrutinize and was the butt of the media for it, and now this accident.  

@Shinobikitty:  If so many people had your mentally in here, it would be a better forums.  Keep up the good posting and stay the way you are now.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Right, because in the current world, people who are jerks enough to do that in the first place would be soooooooo scared by you telling them to just "fuck off". Yea, it's not like they aren't going to make the situation worser, but instead run off right? Do you live under a rock or something? Do you have experience with other humans socially? Do you think things are just nice like in fairytales and everything can be solved through the actions of words? But you answer me this, why did the guy throw a "piece of paper" at Akon after buying tickets to his concert? Anyways, I like how you are trying to justify a means here but you are going around calling others "idiots" for no real good reasons. Really doesn't make you a ray of sunshine now does it?



I agree with you and I don't think that kid should have gotten away with it. Which is why I said he should have been thrown out of the concert. For Akon to lower himself to the level he did is unacceptable as well. IMO they were both wrong. The only difference is, as a celebrity, you do not have the luxary to act like that... sorry it is the truth if celebs don't like it then find a new job. He has security for a reason! To make assholes like that leave when they become... well assholes. Now he will probably have to give the kid like a million dollars for "pain and suffering" instead of essentually making him pay and then not getting to see the concert.


----------



## liiL_gangzzta (Jun 6, 2007)

It's good that he throwed him. Who the fuck does the kid think he is that he throw a paper ball at somebody. I'm not blaming Akon cuz everyone gets mad why should he be punished for something just because hes famous?


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2007)

Shinobikitty said:


> QFT!!! WHat the hell is wrong with people these days... If that was me I would have left the concert. Who cares how much I paid? An artist that has such little respect for his fans deserves nothing... bottom line.
> 
> If he was that mad about the paper ball (Ooooo not a piece of paper) he should have had the bodyguard escort him out of the concert.



That kid was wasn't a fan of Akon. If your a fan of an artist why would you throw something at him? Akon wasn't doing anything wrong so that kid had no right to throw something at him. Why should he respect someone that doesn't respect him? If that kid had respect for Akon he wouldn't have thrown that thing at Akon. Akon was wrong for throwing throwing the kid like that but that kid didn't respect him. If he had respected Akon then he wouldn't have thrown that thing at him and If someone doesn't respect me then why should I respect them?


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh right he throw a piece of paper at him. I guess theres the justification for throwing him


----------



## Geou (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, what Akon did wasn't the best choice in my opinion. The kid was definitely wrong in what he did, and Akon probably threw him to keep up his social image. It would have been better just to say "Throw him out" or something, as I doubt the fans' reactions would have differed. Then the kid would have lost his money, rather than Akon losing much, much more.

The article was a little biased, though. It was making him out to be some sort of monster or something.


----------



## Near (Jun 6, 2007)

Some of you people need to get OFF akons nuts. You know he didn't need to throw him, he's a professional artist, what he did, wasn't necessary, his security could of handled it, but he decided to take the small ands skinny kid and throw him off stage. It's no worse than him throwing a 5 year old of a stage, totally weak. Akon wouldn't have done shit if he found out it was someone 250+ pounds. This is how weak people act to make them look cool and tough.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

MasterJMG said:


> Oh right he throw a piece of paper at him. I guess theres the justification for throwing him



Yea, I like the sarcasm JMG. It's not that it was a piece of paper, just bascially throwing the piece of paper at Akon or anybody for that matter is a sign of disrespect and it's definitely asking for a fight or problems. "Oh look at me, I'm at an Akon concert but I seem to not like Akon so I'm going to throw something at him to make me look awesome. Seems pointless but what the heck. *Looks for a flyer*. There we go. Now everybody would think I'm cool and badass while Akon will not only know who did it, but can't do anything about it because he knows I will sue his ass." What kind of a guy would sue after a fight with a "regular" human being? Such as one in a bar fight? A gold digger. You lost, take it like man. You got yourself into the fight and you didn't win like you expected. The only time you should sue is if you honestly knew you didn't do anything to be confronted or attacked. As for Akon not having his security guards take the punk out, it's true, that could've been done, but once again think on his image, and also having others handle his problems such as small as this one would make him look like a pussy.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> My video I saw didn't have all of that, but you know what. I don't care so much because when you have people getting in front of audiences and cameras sprouting out stuff like "George Bush doesn't care about black people" at a fund raiser its okay, but someone gets angry at someone and yells some stuff, suddenly we get all up in arms.


George Bush doesn't like people isn't racism it is an accusation. Completly diffrent to calling for a lynching.

If they called him a honkie I could understand your pathetic comparison and even then I would disagree. It wouldn't make Krammers behaviour acceptable, it would make the actions of the verbal abusers wrong.



> How come its okay for a religious leader to call whites White Devils, but Krammer calls someone ^ (use bro) and says something about a lynching and its so bad? This isn't racial equality, and as a black person I demand that whites be allowed to say the same stupid shit, and goof up like we do.


I am sensing some hostility. It isn't ok for a relegious leader to call white people devils. I don't beleive I ever said it was right. I do beleive people came out and critised the guy who said that for his words.

As a black person I call you a washed out uncle Tom to be honest. You really should have a greater understandment which you lack. The comparison you bring out are that of a washout in my eyes. To suggest that things are unfair for white people to me is wrong, they are able to walk in stores without the fear that someone will jump them through race and they don't have the stares of prejudice.

When a black person says something racist, people will make a deal about it.



> And words AREN'T as strong as actions....look at the Cold War, mostly words right? If it had come to actions, we'd be dead right now. I'd rather have someone call me a ^ (use bro) than toss me.


Words are stronger than actions. I don't feel like getting into it, you will probably understand what I mean in time.



			
				Fojo said:
			
		

> Now then, you could also tell me how many of those people actually experienced that past.


It happened to people who are related to me, when someone brings that atrosity up and uses it as an insult it is quite disgusting. Especially when racism still exists today. When people behave in that manner to me it says that they agreed with slavery fully. Whether or not I experienced it doesn't matter. Maybe if I wasn't the victim of racism and prejudice today I wouldn't care so much, the fact that racism and prejudice is something I have to deal with it will anger me when people use what happened to my people as an insult.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> My video I saw didn't have all of that, but you know what. I don't care so much because when you have people getting in front of audiences and cameras sprouting out stuff like "George Bush doesn't care about black people" at a fund raiser its okay, but someone gets angry at someone and yells some stuff, suddenly we get all up in arms.


George Bush doesn't like people isn't racism it is an accusation. Completly diffrent to calling for a lynching.

If they called him a honkie I could understand your pathetic comparison and even then I would disagree. It wouldn't make Krammers behaviour acceptable, it would make the actions of the verbal abusers wrong.



> How come its okay for a religious leader to call whites White Devils, but Krammer calls someone ^ (use bro) and says something about a lynching and its so bad? This isn't racial equality, and as a black person I demand that whites be allowed to say the same stupid shit, and goof up like we do.


I am sensing some hostility. It isn't ok for a relegious leader to call white people devils. I don't beleive I ever said it was right. I do beleive people came out and critised the guy who said that for his words.

As a black person I call you a washed out uncle Tom to be honest. You really should have a greater understandment which you lack. The comparison you bring out are that of a washout in my eyes. To suggest that things are unfair for white people to me is wrong, they are able to walk in stores without the fear that someone will jump them through race and they don't have the stares of prejudice.

When a black person says something racist, people will make a deal about it.



> And words AREN'T as strong as actions....look at the Cold War, mostly words right? If it had come to actions, we'd be dead right now. I'd rather have someone call me a ^ (use bro) than toss me.


Words are stronger than actions. I don't feel like getting into it, you will probably understand what I mean in time.



			
				Fojo said:
			
		

> Now then, you could also tell me how many of those people actually experienced that past.


It happened to people who are related to me, when someone brings that atrosity up and uses it as an insult it is quite disgusting. Especially when racism still exists today. When people behave in that manner to me it says that they agreed with slavery fully. Whether or not I experienced it doesn't matter. Maybe if I wasn't the victim of racism and prejudice today I wouldn't care so much, the fact that racism and prejudice is something I have to deal with it will anger me when people use what happened to my people as an insult.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

When this kid goes to court and get the chance to talk to the jury, what will he say gave him the right to throw something at a human being?   He can't say he didn't do it, since it's on video and we all seen it.   The boy didn't suffer with no injuries based on a article I read about this, so what's the claim?


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 6, 2007)

@Dimezanime18: Keeping his image, in my opinion, does not justify the chances he took. From the vid u cnt see the floor, but if it was concrete and he fell on his head would that have boosted his image?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

MasterJMG said:


> @Dimezanime18: Keeping his image, in my opinion, does not justify the chances he took. From the vid u cnt see the floor, but if it was concrete and he fell on his head would that have boosted his image?



Granted most likely he would be sent to prison, but yea, with the type of lifestyle Akon tries to put out (the whole Konvict music and prison music), yes it would've boosted up his image in terms of his friends and "hardcore" fans. I mean commercial and business wise, definitely a no.lol


----------



## Circe (Jun 6, 2007)

Hm. After further review of the video, for some reason I can't help but think this is staged.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

@ Jio: If you think *Words Speak Louder than Actions...*I can't argue with you....


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> @Shinobikitty:  If so many people had your mentally in here, it would be a better forums.  Keep up the good posting and stay the way you are now.



Awww thanks honey *huggles Cyber*



Blaze of Glory said:


> *Huggles Shinobikitty*




 more huggles!!  *huggles Blaze*

Also I understand Akon's lifestyle he has to portray but that is cool when you are an underground rapper....or DMX... lol no one is dumb enough to throw paper at DMX.  

But Akon has to remeber he is a celebrity and he stands to lose more then the average joe. In the end they were both wrong but it is sad that due to Akon's "celebrity" status he will end up worse off in the long run.

Speaking of celebrities getting mad at audiance members. Do any of you remeber Guns and Roses front man Axel Rose getting into a fight with an audiance member? I can't remeber why he attacked him... maybe one of you remeber... anyway that was a big loss to Axel in the end.


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

bah...i disagreee with a bunch of you guys but who cares


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 6, 2007)

I still think it was uncalled for i mean it was only paper did he really need to do that


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> @ Jio: If you think *Words Speak Louder than Actions...*I can't argue with you....



*I'm not saying that!* I'm just saying if your going to go on a big giant rant about ones history and saying how we were upside down and had fork up our ass during slavery that is hella motherfucking disrespectful. I'm not saying It's way worse then what Akon did but a bit more. Akon hardly hurt anyone except the kids parents Kramer offended over a thousands of black people over the world. You think people are gonna care knowing he threw some kid because he threw something at him?

No. Because one, he's a grown fucking teenager and I'm sure he get's worse by the bullies at school and 2, he didn't offend black people. Saying let it slide he hit Akon or almost hit him is like saying let a assasination attempt on the president slide. No a punishment must be made. I don't condone the throwing. But the kid hardly came out with any serious injury but that doesn't mean Akon should go unpunished either. Technically they're both at fault.





			
				Shinobikitty said:
			
		

> *huggles Blaze*




*blushes*


----------



## Jonas (Jun 6, 2007)

*YOU'VE ALL BEEN PUNK'D*



			
				Fame<Infamy said:
			
		

> I don't know what black people you know, or if you've already moved off to start your own little Arian planet...but if you're trying to piss someone off its not working...you're just showing how intolerant and ignorant you are.








			
				Dimezanime18 said:
			
		

> And oh, Jonas isn't white, I've seen his posted up pictures and it's not the same one that he has posted here.



Why'd you have to tell them the truth Dimez... I had so much fun flaming and pretending to be racist


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

LOLZZZZZZZZ you guys fail. it was obviously staged!! look at it closer!


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

lolz funny jonas


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

lolz funny jonas


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

lolz funny jonas


----------



## [-'_'-] (Jun 6, 2007)

lolz funny jonas


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2007)

MasterJMG said:


> I still think it was uncalled for i mean it was only paper did he really need to do that



What don't you get? Akon makes his income off music. People like his music because of the quality and the image he has. If Akon just let that kid get way that would have been bad for his image and therefore bad for his music career.
Akon just did what most normal human would have done. He retaliated because he was attacked. You might say it was a piece of paper but that doesn't matter. That kid shouldn't have gone to Akon's show to throw paper at him. You treat someone with disrespect then expect them to treat you with disrespect.

@Jonas:


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

[- _- said:
			
		

> ]LOLZZZZZZZZ you guys fail. it was obviously staged!! look at it closer!
> 
> 
> > It's real dude... -_- I mean totally completely without a doubt real.
> ...


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 6, 2007)

> Why'd you have to tell them the truth Dimez... I had so much fun flaming and pretending to be racist



It wasn't the least bit funny. 
Think next time before you do that shit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jonas said:


> Why'd you have to tell them the truth Dimez... I had so much fun flaming and pretending to be racist



My bad Jonas, rep you later, though I thought it was a serious matter so I was confused on the whole thing...


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ YellowFlash221 Ahahhaha you surprised...  I told you he was black you shocked and shit.



Lol. That shit surprised me man.

@Jonas: I know you was joking and shit but that sounded too damn real.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 6, 2007)

doesnt I 

couldn't be more proud of of my BLACK inheritage really

and then again, Akon was funny as hell. I don't know if the shit he pulled off was right or wrong. I just laughed. Im waiting for 4chan to do a modification of that throw


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> @ Jio: If you think Words Speak Louder than Actions...I can't argue with you....


You ever hear this _The pen is mightier than the knife_



> Damian Marley a.k.a Jr. Gong:
> Well did you know the pen
> Is stronger than di knife
> And they can kill you once
> But they cant kill you twice



Anyway words are worse than actions, with words you can influence others actions and cause more destruction. With Hitlers tounge alone he caused genocide.

Words have a greater affect than actions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> You ever hear this _The pen is mightier than the knife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the same right I could quote "Actions speak louder than words"...

Akon could have PHD, but judging by the actions I have seen him do recently he has the mind of a Junior High boy.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Jonas said:


> doesnt I
> 
> couldn't be more proud of of my BLACK inheritage really
> 
> and then again, Akon was funny as hell. I don't know if the shit he pulled off was right or wrong. I just laughed. Im waiting for 4chan to do a modification of that throw



When they make a modification of it post here I wanna see it! 

P.S make sure it says pwned at the end.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> By the same right I could quote "Actions speak louder than words"...


No because the words of hitler caused those actions. Hilter never physically assaulted anyone. Yet his words did far more than the people pulling the triggers as he influenced them all.



> Akon could have PHD, but judging by the actions I have seen him do recently he has the mind of a Junior High boy.


I personally don't like Akon, I just understand his actions. Some punk throws a bottle at my face I would beat him up.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> No because the words of hitler caused those actions. Hilter never physically assaulted anyone. Yet his words did far more than the people pulling the triggers as he influenced them all.



I agree



			
				Jio said:
			
		

> I personally don't like Akon, I just understand his actions. Some punk throws a bottle at my face I would beat him up.



Exactly, It's completely natural that someone would react that way.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

It was a PAPER BALL

And if you would throw someone 10ft off a stage onto the ground because a paper ball was thrown at you, you need many years of mental therapy, because you have deep deep anger issues.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> No because the words of hitler caused those actions. Hilter never physically assaulted anyone. Yet his words did far more than the people pulling the triggers as he influenced them all.
> 
> I personally don't like Akon, I just understand his actions. Some punk throws a bottle at my face I would beat him up.



LOL is easy to see that given that you would react in the same way than him or worse.



> And if you would throw someone 10ft off a stage onto the ground because a paper ball was thrown at you, you need many years of mental therapy, because you have deep deep anger issues.


What he said. 

If you cant exercise at least SOME degree of self control, then i dont know what to say.

Is the same as getting tazered  by the police because you call them assholes or something, is totally unnecesary and disproportioned. Yea you probably dont get permanent damage but that doesnt mean you woulnt want it to happend to you.

OFFTOPIC: as in the video of the UCLA student that got tazered like 5 times because he refused to show his library ID or something.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

> It was a PAPER BALL
> 
> And if you would throw someone 10ft off a stage onto the ground because a paper ball was thrown at you, you need many years of mental therapy, because you have deep deep anger issues.


It's the principle behind it, tell me when someone spits in your face how much damage does it cause. It is a disrespect. If I am doing my thing and someone throws something in my face I would hit them.

It would be worse in the streets, as the fact that many people would see the worse side to me wouldn't bother me.



> LOL is easy to see that given that you would react in the same way than him or worse.


No, I understand that some men have pride and that someone doing certain actions is an insult on that pride.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It was a PAPER BALL
> 
> And if you would throw someone 10ft off a stage onto the ground because a paper ball was thrown at you, you need many years of mental therapy, because you have deep deep anger issues.



PAPERBALL or not he shouldn't have thrown shit he knew how he'd react. Not only does it make him stupid at the fact that he wasted his own money to go to some concert he didn't even want to see but merely to piss someone off and only managed to get himself thrown off stage and humiliated.

Period.

I agree though throwing him off stage and getting mad and not ignoring it makes him mentally unstable but imagine that you would,ve done the same if say you  if  you were at school and performing a song or some shit and someone threw a paper ball at you. You probaly would,ve got pissed too.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 6, 2007)

As Disrespectful as it was, Akon should not hurt anyone.

Being an entertainer, he should understand that not everyone will love him. That, and you NEVER attack anyone.  He should understand what kind of problems he could get into. Also, where is his self control? I'm sorry, but he really does need to get some self control. Just because one person disrespected him and he's a star DOES NOT give him the right to do that.

I understand where he is coming from, but it's still unacceptable. I get disrepected all the time, but I don't absoulutly flip.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

^^^^^ That's you, someone throws something in my face and I don't know them. They are gonna get beat down. People shouldn't do shit if they cannot back it up. He threw the ball because he didn't think Akon would response to him. 

I wonder if he will do that shit again? I don't think he will.


----------



## Phenom (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow I was the first to make a thread like this and some faggish moderator put it in the recycling bin.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> PAPERBALL or not he shouldn't have thrown shit he knew how he'd react. Not only does it make him stupid at the fact that he wasted his own money to go to some concert he didn't even want to see but merely to piss someone off and only managed to get himself thrown off stage and humiliated.
> 
> Period.
> 
> I agree though throwing him off stage and getting mad and not ignoring it makes him mentally unstable but imagine that you would,ve done the same if say you  if  you were at school and performing a song or some shit and someone threw a paper ball at you. You probaly would,ve got pissed too.



No, I wouldn't. I would make a fool out of the little shit. Not demean myself infront of people by overreacting and trying to look badass. If the fucker can't take a thrown paper ball, he shouldn't be a performer. MUCH greater performers have gotten MUCH worst shit and still acted civil.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

No Ai's Sakura said:


> As Disrespectful as it was, Akon should not hurt anyone.
> 
> Being an entertainer, he should understand that not everyone will love him. That, and you NEVER attack anyone.  He should understand what kind of problems he could get into. Also, where is his self control? I'm sorry, but he really does need to get some self control. Just because one person disrespected him and he's a star DOES NOT give him the right to do that.
> 
> I understand where he is coming from, but it's still unacceptable. I get disrepected all the time, but I don't absoulutly flip.



Everybody flips sometimes there is no one who can always remain calm. If anything the kid is the one lacks self-control him and Akon both need a therapist. The kid because what he did was impulsive and Akon too because he has anger issues.


----------



## bested (Jun 6, 2007)

wow... that was hilarious


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> No, I wouldn't. I would make a fool out of the little shit. Not demean myself infront of people by overreacting and trying to look badass. If the fucker can't take a thrown paper ball, he shouldn't be a performer. MUCH greater performers have gotten MUCH worst shit and still acted civil.



So what he should,ve ignored it? For all we know that kid was going to do it again. 

Does it look like he was trying to look bad-ass? He was trying to teach that little boy a lesson so he won't know to humiliate himself. Although he also humiliated himself. I'm not saying It's right but what he did was basically a more physical version of a spanking.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 6, 2007)

No Ai's Sakura said:


> As Disrespectful as it was, Akon should not hurt anyone.
> 
> Being an entertainer, he should understand that not everyone will love him. That, and you NEVER attack anyone.  He should understand what kind of problems he could get into. Also, where is his self control? I'm sorry, but he really does need to get some self control. Just because one person disrespected him and he's a star DOES NOT give him the right to do that.
> 
> I understand where he is coming from, but it's still unacceptable. I get disrepected all the time, but I don't absoulutly flip.



I bet you don't get disrespected in front of millions of fans?

So what if the kid didn't like Akon. He shouldn't have gone there throwing things at him. If you don't like someone that doesn't give you the right to throw shit at them. 
I mean because you don't like someone your going to go over to their house and throw shit at them in front of their family?

Point is you don't attack people because you don't like them. If he didn't like Akon then he could have said something. He didn't have to throw something at Akon.

@Spectre:Why should Akon have to put up with people throwing things at him?

It's Akon's show so he shouldn't have to put up with shit from people like that kid. If that kid has a problem with Akon then he should take it somewhere else. Don't go to the guys show to throw things at him.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> @Spectre:Why should Akon have to put up with people throwing things at him?



It's the fucking buisness.Because people won't fucking like you. They will treat you like shit on stage. They will hate you, disrespect you, and all that jazz. And guess what? EVERY FUCKING ENTERTAINER GOES THROUGH IT. It's not just Akon. EVERYONE has had shit, hell worst shit, like this, and just ignored it. If you can't ignore it or deal with it in a more respectful manner, GTFO.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> No, I wouldn't. I would make a fool out of the little shit. Not demean myself infront of people by overreacting and trying to look badass. If the fucker can't take a thrown paper ball, he shouldn't be a performer. MUCH greater performers have gotten MUCH worst shit and still acted civil.



I agree with you with some of things your trying to say but to me your a bullshitter.  If your not a bullshitter then your a chump and I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here.   I know if me and you went to a concert and you was dancing with a girl and some random dude throws something at your face, your going to respond back negative.  Akon didn't have to throw the boy like that, but he was disrespected and he felt he had to defend himself.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Jun 6, 2007)

I think this situation is truly a testament to the foolishness of violence.  Violence breeds nothing but more violence and only seems to exacerbate a very small situation. I bet Akon wishes that he had found a better way to deal with that boy instead of choosing to throw him off stage. Beating someone up or busting slugs in someone chest is never and never will be the answer. Violence only leads to one thing and that is misery for both parties, wise up.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I agree with you with some of things your trying to say but to me your a bullshitter.  If your not a bullshitter then your a chump and I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here.   I know if me and you went to a concert and you was dancing with a girl and some random dude throws something at your face, your going to respond back negative.  Akon didn't have to throw the boy like that, but he was disrespected and he felt he had to defend himself.



I agree with you undoubtedly Spectre I think your being a little bit unrealistic in the actions you claim you would not do. For instance say your at a dance if I'm there and your gone for a little while and your girl is bored and I ask her to dance, you come back find me dancing with her. You'd probally get hella pissed off at me or most likely push me aside.


----------



## Circe (Jun 6, 2007)

B.o.G said:
			
		

> It isn't trust me practically every article on the internet has a picture of it and It was captured on camera and shown on the news. Cuz If it was then I think that kid would be smiling.


In which case, I stand by what I said earlier: Although, Akon's actions were completely unsanctioned, the boy had what was coming. Why would you throw something unnecessarily at someone?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

What does this have to do with me again?

And last I checked, I wasn;t an entertianer, a industry where EVERYONE goes through this. Now let me try to make this clearer for you because you don't seem to understand.

*EVERYONE*

I don't mean most, I don't mean some, I mean EVERYONE in the entertainment buisness has gone through redicule like this. I don't give a shit about your comparisons because they relate to diffrent scenarios. Now don't make me fucking redundent and next time actually debate my point with some logic instead of using a comparison that has no bearing on the other.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I agree with you with some of things your trying to say but to me your a bullshitter.  If your not a bullshitter then your a chump and I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here.   I know if me and you went to a concert and you was dancing with a girl and some random dude throws something at your face, your going to respond back negative.  Akon didn't have to throw the boy like that, but he was disrespected and he felt he had to defend himself.



So not acting like Neanderthal is being a chump?
He is not saying not to do anything, but acting proportionally and accordingly to the situation.
I mean give me a break, he was just some kid I bet that akon saw he was weaker than him and then he does it, please... i bet he wouldnt pull this shit on anybody else.
He also used his guards to pull him on stage which is what makes this worse in way, if he had guards there wasnt any need for this, the guards were gonna remove him anyway.
This is not like some punk rock concert i went where literally fights would break out on stage...Which is not cool at all because i want to listen to the band.

What spectre said is true, there are artists that have to dealt with disrespect such as this and they instead show how to own them with class.
I remember Bill Hicks was once heckled by some moronic people on Chicago and of course he got mad but he holded his own and humillated them with style.

This on the other hand i would put it at the same level as kramer racist tirade(or worse).

EDIT: i think i've read on youtube that the kid broke his head and they put him like i dont know how many stitches, am gonna try to look if thats true. If thats the case thats just 3 times more moronic for akon, just a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Seriously, this is the same god damn thing as the Kramer bullshit. Some black guy called him a cracker and more shit, and Kramer blew up and called him a ^ (use bro). And you were all pissed at it. I was too.

Akon does the same thing; returning an attack whilst performing, instead of ignoring it, and going overboard. Yet you all defend this shit.

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

You can't escape racism no matter where you go huh.  This topic is about Akon assaulting and throwing a kid off the stage and what comes up?  Racism.  So basically because the kid was white, that's the reason we don't care, but if he was black we would be offended?  One of the most dangerous weapons in the world is ignorance and most of you carry that weapon everywhere you go.  I don't care what race you are, if I think something is justified then it's justified.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> You can't escape racism no matter where you go huh.  This topic is about Akon assaulting and throwing a kid off the stage and what comes up?  Racism.  So basically because the kid was white, that's the reason we don't care, but if he was black we would be offended?  One of the most dangerous weapons in the world is ignorance and most of you carry that weapon everywhere you go.



What the fuck are you talking about?

1. I didn't even know the kid was white.
2. It's your fault relating this to racism because you're a fucking idiot who can't comprehend text.

Kramer incident = People were pissed, totally unjustified actions done.



Akon incident = People try to rationalize and make it acceptable.

Do you NOT fucking understand that?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't believe people take this guys side...stars have too much immunity. If I did this I'd go straight to jail.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Somebody mentioned the spit action. Spitting doesn't do any damage, but it's higly disrespectful and none of you guys in here can say you wouldn't beat a person over that. Just take a look at New York's actions from the first Flavor of Love after that bitch Pumpkin (?) went that way.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> You can't escape racism no matter where you go huh.  This topic is about Akon assaulting and throwing a kid off the stage and what comes up?  Racism.  So basically because the kid was white, that's the reason we don't care, but if he was black we would be offended?  One of the most dangerous weapons in the world is ignorance and most of you carry that weapon everywhere you go.



What the hell are you talking about, we were talking about "Entertainers" and how they deal with disrespect on stage.

I just mentioned kramer because one of the most recent and moronic examples i can remember. What is it even tabu to mention it?
If others can remember other examples then please mention them.
But i believe this has a lot more to do with violence than anything.

About this, Tommy lee throwing a paparazzi on the ground where he broke his hip, not precisely on stage but the same kind of idiotic behavior. And what do you know, he got sued after lol.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Fame<Infamy said:


> I can't believe people take this guys side...stars have too much immunity. If I did this I'd go straight to jail.



Who exactly told you that would happen? I'm sure even you would understand that you did it for a reason (self defense), therefore why should you be put in jail? You're making it sound like he went around terrorizing (sp) and picked up random people to throw for the heck of it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

I could go on and on and argue with a dickhead in a forum but I'll be the better man since this is the internet and i would never meet you in real life.

You feel Akon was wrong and I feel that he was wrong but doesn't think he was wrong for defending himself.  End of story.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Who exactly told you that would happen? I'm sure even you would understand that you did it for a reason (self defense), therefore why should you be put in jail? You're making it sound like he went around terrorizing (sp) and picked up random people to throw for the heck of it.



Yes, self defense from the single horrible deadly paper ball of doom! WAHAHAHAHAHA. It has +5 dmg and 15% chance to instantly kill an enemy!

Bullshit self defence.



> I made a fool out of myself because I can't comprehend text so I'm going to leave and (hopefully) clean up my urine trail



Bye now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Seriously, this is the same god damn thing as the Kramer bullshit. Some black guy called him a cracker and more shit, and Kramer blew up and called him a ^ (use bro). And you were all pissed at it. I was too.



I don't remember hearing or reading that in the reports. The audience member called him a cracker/assaulted first?


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2007)

What he did is normal, hell if you insult me and throw a paperball at me I'd probably hand your ass back to you. He's just getting attention cause he's a star.

on a related note, I like how the article is written with the sole intent to make him look bad.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I don't remember hearing or reading that in the reports. The audience member called him a cracker/assaulted first?



I thought he did call him a cracker?

But he was badmouthing the Kramer guy for a good 30 seconds. And like Akon in this incident, Kramer guy blew up and threw it out of porportion. As an entertainer, they should know better.



			
				red said:
			
		

> What he did is normal, hell if you insult me and throw a paperball at me I'd probably hand your ass back to you. He's just getting attention cause he's a star.
> 
> on a related note, I like how the article is written with the sole intent to make him look bad.



Double standards ftw.

Unless you defended what Kramer had done.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Yes, self defense from the single horrible deadly paper ball of doom! WAHAHAHAHAHA. It has +5 dmg and 15% chance to instantly kill an enemy!
> 
> Bullshit self defence.
> 
> ...



How old are you again?  Man up and act your age.  If you can't handle words in a forum, how can you handle it in real life?  Negging me like I'm suppose to cry.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Yes, self defense from the single horrible deadly paper ball of doom! WAHAHAHAHAHA. It has +5 dmg and 15% chance to instantly kill an enemy!
> 
> Bullshit self defence.



Hahaha, aren't you funny. And I'm guessing you must be a saint because a paper ball hitting you, and to add, probably repeatedly if not stopped at first, you would just take it right? Because there's no sense in retaliating in violence, just make your voice sound angry and the person will stop annoying you. Obviously he started throwing papers at you so that you would tell him to stop soon...


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Hahaha, aren't you funny. And I'm guessing you must be a saint because a paper ball hitting you, and to add, probably repeatedly if not stopped at first, you would just take it right? Because there's no sense in retaliating in violence, just make your voice sound angry and the person will stop annoying you. Obviously he started throwing papers at you so that you would tell him to stop soon...



God dude you're right. I mean I totally forgot these things don't have several security guards or anything, I mean even in the video you totally don't see any security guards, I mean, totally not.



			
				Cyber said:
			
		

> Disregard this post, I suck cocks



Will do buddy


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> What does this have to do with me again?
> 
> And last I checked, I wasn;t an entertianer, a industry where EVERYONE goes through this. Now let me try to make this clearer for you because you don't seem to understand.
> 
> *EVERYONE*



We're using you as an example man take a chill pill.



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> I don't mean most, I don't mean some, I mean EVERYONE in the entertainment buisness has gone through redicule like this. I don't give a shit about your comparisons because they relate to diffrent scenarios. Now don't make me fucking redundent and next time actually debate my point with some logic instead of using a comparison that has no bearing on the other.



Why is it that black people get it worse then the white people. Kramer insults an entire race and hardly any people get mad at him and blame the N-word and yet EVERYBODY blames him. Seriously, so racist.




			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Yes, self defense from the single horrible deadly paper ball of doom! WAHAHAHAHAHA. It has +5 dmg and 15% chance to instantly kill an enemy!
> 
> Bullshit self defence.




Man, seriously, you are so hella childish that it isn't even funny. Don't come back to this thread until you become more mature.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> We're using you as an example man take a chill pill.


 A shitty one at that.




> Why is it that black people get it worse then the white people. Kramer insults an entire race and hardly any people get mad at him and blame the N-word and yet EVERYBODY blames him. Seriously, so racist.


Yeah, I totally forgot that HUGE public outcry that went on for two weeks, and Kramer going on national TV to apologize.

And you also seem to fail at comprehending text.






> Man, seriously, you are so hella childish that it isn't even funny. Don't come back to this thread until you become more mature.


LOL SARCASM IS BAD PEOPLE, NEVER USE IT AGAIN AS IT MAKES YOU IMMATURE.

At least I can comprehend text. I'd rather be immature and capable of that, than be mature and be an idiot.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> God dude you're right.



Thank you. But yea, I mean you would totally have other people handle your problems right. Like a magical being maybe? "Hey magical being, use your magic powers to tell that guy to stop". That's really the same thing isn't it? I mean Akon basically telling the security guards to handle the audience member for him. That's why they are there for right? Yea because Spectre has nothing to prove besides that he's a calmed collective person who doesn't result to anger when those around him would like to show signs of disrespect...he lets the magical being do it in hopes that one day the saying "what goes around comes around" would hit them hard.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> You were totally right Cyber.  I'm a queer who really thinks he's Dr. Cox, but my witty remarks totally fail.




You didn't have to say all of that.  We already knew this.  Try again later when you reach puberty.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Thank you. But yea, I mean you would totally have other people handle your problems right. Like a magical being maybe? "Hey magical being, use your magic powers to tell that guy to stop". That's really the same thing isn't it? I mean Akon basically telling the security guards to handle the audience member for him. That's why they are there for right? Yea because Spectre has nothing to prove besides that he's a calmed collective person who doesn't result to anger when those around him would like to show signs of disrespect...he lets the magical being do it in hopes that one day the saying "what goes around comes around" would hit them hard.



*sigh* you fail hard.

1. HE IS AN ENTERTAINER. THEY GO THROUGH THIS. IT'S PART OF THE JOB. HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER.

2. Are you suggesting that security guards don't do these things? Then you have never been to a concert before.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> A shitty one at that.



Actually, It's pretty good and If anything the way you act now tells alot about you.




			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Yeah, I totally forgot that HUGE public outcry that went on for two weeks, and Kramer going on national TV to apologize.



His apology was so half-assed and merely an attempt  to save his career plus, he never apologized to the black guys who heckled him.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Actually, It's pretty good and If anything the way you act now tells alot about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul Mooney, who you should know was a writer for Richard Pryor and Dave Chappelle, said him and Kramer are really close and that accident really haunts him still.  He is far from a racist but that day he just snapped.  This coming from Mooney, I can take his word.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Actually, It's pretty good


No, it wasn't, because it didn't relate to one critical factor that without makes it a shitty example


> and If anything the way you act now tells alot about you.


Yup, I'm an asshole. Cry more.





> His apology was so half-assed


Purely subjective, plus it was on national TV on arguebly the most watched talk show in the US. So your arguement fails.



> and merely an attempt  to save his career


Please, Kramer sucks. He had no career worth saving,


> plus, he never apologized to the black guys who heckled him.


He did, actually. And he aplogized to the entire fucking nation at that.


> You didn't have to say all of that. We already knew this. Try again later when you reach puberty.



See the diffrence between my editing and insults, and yours, is that mine are based on something. Yours is just made of fail and whine.



> Paul Mooney, who you should know was a writer for Richard Pryor and Dave Chappelle, said him and Kramer are really close and that accident really haunts him still. He is far from a racist but that day he just snapped. This coming from Mooney, I can take his word.



No one is denieing what Kramer did was fucking stupid. And what Akon did was equally as stupid as what Kramer did.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> *sigh* you fail hard.
> 
> 1. HE IS AN ENTERTAINER. THEY GO THROUGH THIS. IT'S PART OF THE JOB. HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER.
> 
> 2. Are you suggesting that security guards don't do these things? Then you have never been to a concert before.



*sigh* you fail hard. 

1. Ah, so he's an entertainer therefore he's not a human and therefore does not deserve to fight back for himself when there are those that don't respect him? I can see you being as one. To go to the concert to throw a piece of a paper at the artist. I mean you totally support that don't you? Akon as a celebrity should take that because he's an object and he deserves it. So when you become a celebrity I should totally not think of you as a normal human being right?

2. Nope, not a suggestion, but if the artist/boss wanted to handle the situation himself as he sees capable of handling himself, the security guards wouldn't involve themselves in the matter. I'm not even going to lie, lucky for Akon the kid was a little punk who probably hides behind the shadows while talking shit. Even if the punk was twice the size of Akon, a fight would've pursued that would've held back the concert.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> *sigh* you fail hard.
> 
> 1. Ah, so he's an entertainer therefore he's not a human and therefore does not deserve to fight back for himself when there are those that don't respect him? I can see you being as one. To go to the concert to throw a piece of a paper at the artist. I mean you totally support that don't you? Akon as a celebrity should take that because he's an object and he deserves it. So when you become a celebrity I should totally not think of you as a normal human being right?
> 
> 2. Nope, not a suggestion, but if the artist/boss wanted to handle the situation himself as he sees capable of handling himself, the security guards wouldn't involve themselves in the matter. I'm not even going to lie, lucky for Akon the kid was a little punk who probably hides behind the shadows while talking shit. Even if the punk was twice the size as Akon, a fight would've pursued that would've hold back the concert.




Akon knew exactly who to do that with.  If it was me and my friends at that concert and one of us did that, please believe Akon wouldn't had did anything.   What makes it worse is that the crowd was cheering even louder when Akon did it and continued to sing.  I don't know if they thought it was staged but their reaction was fucked up.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 6, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> You know i was gonna say something to you but, but i look on youtube and found out he actually said that lol.
> 
> OMG!!  I can't stop laughing!!
> 
> Funny stuff..."Can i at least get a blowjob" LMAO



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## The Internet (Jun 6, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> *sigh* you fail hard.
> 
> 1. Ah, so he's an entertainer therefore he's not a human and therefore does not deserve to fight back for himself when there are those that don't respect him? I can see you being as one. To go to the concert to throw a piece of a paper at the artist. I mean you totally support that don't you? Akon as a celebrity should take that because he's an object and he deserves it. So when you become a celebrity I should totally not think of you as a normal human being right?



You are really ignorant aren't you? It's part of the job. What you say is as absurd as a Soldier crying because he got shot and thinks it's unfair. IT'S PART OF THE JOB. EVERY ENTERTAINER GETS BECKLED. AND GUESS WHAT? THEY AREN'T STUPID LITTE IGNORANT PRICKS LIKE AKON OR KRAMER WHO DO SOMETHING STUPID.



> 2. Nope, not a suggestion, but if the artist/boss wanted to handle the situation himself as he sees capable of handling himself, the security guards wouldn't involve themselves in the matter. I'm not even going to lie, lucky for Akon the kid was a little punk who probably hides behind the shadows while talking shit. Even if the punk was twice the size of Akon, a fight would've pursued that would've held back the concert.



And he isn't suppose to. The guards are there for a reason.


Anyways, if Akon gets prison  time for what he did, the system works for once.


----------



## Red (Jun 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Double standards ftw.
> 
> Unless you defended what Kramer had done.


What double standards? 

People fire off and get angry, hell I bet a million of guys have assaulted someone for things like this. the only reason kramer and akon (kramer because he was a white guy making a racial slur got more attention though for obvious reasons) got the attention they have is cause it's a star.

Blowing it out of proportions (like the article did) isn't good at all.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> You are really ignorant aren't you? It's part of the job. What you say is as absurd as a Soldier crying because he got shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I like how you're resulting to name callings in this debate. Spectre, where's the whole saint personality and childish like humor to not resolve to anger and violence? I like how you are confusing talent with work. Not that I'm saying Akon's got talent, but he was discovered and his music is loved by lots of people. That you can't debate against. A soldier wasn't born to go to war, it's other people that cause war that get volunteers to assist, therefore a soldier can cry if they get shot, the same way they feel sad if they aren't able to go back home to their loved ones. Most of them were drafted into the army, needed the money, and etc. One who has a talent was born with it and because of this world's recent economy and social lifestyle, they are called upon to assist in the growth of it's economy, not that it's mandatory...Are you saying you would be ready for war if drafted? Or would you be prepared to die if you wanted to join the army (is this a mentality that's born with us all)? I mean even with the training, you would die for these people and their actions?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 7, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What fails is "*you*"
> 
> What fails is "*your*" arguement


orly


> What fails is the fact you expect entertainers to go on about doing shit and  not care about getting hit by shit.


Well considering that entertainers in general have for thousands of years, uh. yes. It's part of the job sadly. There are assholes who will do shit like that. But if you are really the bigger man, you deal with it and watch the guards kick their ass.


> That's the true fail amongst all this shit.


not really


> I doubt you were watching any longer then a minute or five seconds. You can clear tell he was smiling. Have you ever thought of the fact that he should,ve apologized to the ones who were teh target of his abuse?


Last I checked, we were on the topic of Akon, not the kid. We are debating whether akon's actions are justified. Not the kids.

And seriously, if you would do the same as Akon, you need help. Because if you get so pissed off by a paper ball, you're pathetic.




> You don't give a shit at all cuz you being ignorant.


no, I don't give a shit. Not because "you being ignorant" (nice grammar btw). Because every fucking entertainer, goes through this shit.



Now, are you done sucking Akon's cock for being so "badass"? Because it's getting annoying.


----------



## Gunshin (Jun 7, 2007)

Being an "entertainer" doesn't mean you have to put up with peoples shit. While it would have been wiser to just have the guards throw the asshole out, he made the choice to chunk his ass off the stage (which I found entertaining). Theres nothing wrong with that as long as he is willing to face the consequences or inconveniently find a way around them. 

That being said~ many good memories from freaking with some fine ladies to Akon's work. I hope he doesn't get into to much trouble for tossing some skinny asshole off stage.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> orly







			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Well considering that entertainers in general have for thousands of years, uh. yes. It's part of the job sadly. There are assholes who will do shit like that. But if you are really the bigger man, you deal with it and watch the guards kick their ass.



Being an entertainer does NOT mean you're supposed to take shit from people. That's what working at Chucky Cheese means.



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> not really



Actually, yeah partna.



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Last I checked, we were on the topic of Akon, not the kid. We are debating whether akon's actions are justified. Not the kids.



Neither of their actions are justified. The kid for having a piece of paper and curling into a ball and throwing it at him 

And Akon for going all ape shit on him.



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> And seriously, if you would do the same as Akon, you need help. Because if you get so pissed off by a paper ball, you're pathetic.



Seriously, I don't get upset by that shit..But your ego of saying I don't get upset says otherwise. Paperballs don't do shit. Waterbottles etc. I,ll jump off stage and myself and the guards will break your hands to make sure you never throw shit.



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> no, I don't give a shit. Not because "you being ignorant" (nice grammar btw). Because every fucking entertainer, goes through this shit.



*Sigh* I admire your optimism 



			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Now, are you done sucking Akon's cock for being so "badass"? Because it's getting annoying.



Let me re-direct that question. 

Are you done sucking the kids cock? He ain't as innocent neithers.


----------



## real gangsta (Jun 7, 2007)

now dat guy b cool right there. hes pimp, and i respect pimps.


----------



## illusion (Jun 7, 2007)

That was friggin' hilarious.  

I wouldn't mind Akon throwing me off stage, shit, that kids gonna get paid.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 7, 2007)

That's pretty messed up, although I do think it is funny that the people let the kid hit the ground. ^^;


----------



## Tatsuki (Jun 7, 2007)

the trinidad one, that girl liked it >.>
this though, lmao


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

> I can't believe people take this guys side...stars have too much immunity. If I did this I'd go straight to jail.


Stars don't get immunity, if Akon was a regular Joe people wouldn't get so annoyed. If some random smoe threw something in your face and you responded I wouldn't care.

The only way I would think it was a little bit far is if you completly battered him, and even then I would be scepticle. You don't fuck with people they may fuck with you.

Seriously he didn't have to throw what he threw, he thought he would be a badass and punk someone out, well he got punked out.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

> Seriously, this is the same god damn thing as the Kramer bullshit. Some black guy called him a cracker and more shit, and Kramer blew up and called him a ^ (use bro). And you were all pissed at it. I was too.


Yeah, you realise Krammer started calling the people ^ (use bro) first? Get your facts right before you start comparing the two. 

I was annoyed at what Krammer said as he didn't have a justified reason, the people showed up into his show late, he got pissed and abused them verbally. He didn't do it in one moment he continued for a good period of time. If he called them a ^ (use bro) and stopped and said shit sorry I wouldn't really care so much. He didn't do that, he called for a lynching he spoke of the old days with pride and regret that those days are now gone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2007)

I heard about this earlier, but didn't see the video till now. All I can say is, that was hilarious.

Also, there seems to be a lot of Akon hate in here, but oh well I guess it's expected after some of the things he's done lately.


----------



## illusion (Jun 7, 2007)

Jio said:


> Yeah, you realise Krammer started calling the people ^ (use bro) first? Get your facts right before you start comparing the two.
> 
> I was annoyed at what Krammer said as he didn't have a justified reason, the people showed up into his show late, he got pissed and abused them verbally. He didn't do it in one moment he continued for a good period of time. If he called them a ^ (use bro) and stopped and said shit sorry I wouldn't really care so much. He didn't do that, he called for a lynching he spoke of the old days with pride and regret that those days are now gone.



Yeah agreed, wtf, how do you compare what Akon did to what Kramer said?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 7, 2007)

> Are you done sucking the kids cock? He ain't as innocent neithers.



Please. find a post where I am supporting what the kid did.



> Yeah, you realise Krammer started calling the people ^ (use bro) first? Get your facts right before you start comparing the two.
> 
> I was annoyed at what Krammer said as he didn't have a justified reason, the people showed up into his show late, he got pissed and abused them verbally. He didn't do it in one moment he continued for a good period of time. If he called them a ^ (use bro) and stopped and said shit sorry I wouldn't really care so much. He didn't do that, he called for a lynching he spoke of the old days with pride and regret that those days are now gone.



Didn't the two start heckling him and that's when Kramer went on with his huge racial tyraid?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

> Didn't the two start heckling him and that's when Kramer went on with his huge racial tyraid?


No they walked into the room late. He started abusing them that's when they said he wasn't funny then he went on his racial tyraid.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Please. find a post where I am supporting what the kid did.



Your like: "It's a PAPERBALL :Arg A PAPERBALL!"  In each of your post not to mention you said it was Akon's job as an entertainer to take it like a man.




			
				Spectre said:
			
		

> Didn't the two start heckling him and that's when Kramer went on with his huge racial tyraid?



No like Jio they came in late and was trying to cut them into the act when one of them said he isn't funny and went crazy as hell like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UomfLKQr57U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toby (Jun 7, 2007)

How I love to be right about people. Akon tried the standard image of a guy with feelings and talent who was never appreciated and had a strong sense of honour. 

Now look at how that coward fall from grace.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 7, 2007)

> Your like: "It's a PAPERBALL :Arg A PAPERBALL!" In each of your post not to mention you said it was Akon's job as an entertainer to take it like a man.


Because you guys make it sound like the kid made an attempt on Akon's life. I'm not supporting what the kid did.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 7, 2007)

The kid fails for being at the show in the first place. Akon fails for being himself. They can kill each other.


----------



## Toby (Jun 7, 2007)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> The kid fails for being at the show in the first place. Akon fails for being himself. They can kill each other.



I am surprised at this sort of thinking though, Hugo. As a libertarian, I believe in quite extraordinary freedoms, even to the extent of attending a concert you do not really like to pull a prank. Regardless of what the kid did, Akon surely constitutes failure and suffers illusions of grandeur compiling sufficient evidence to have him evicted from the majority of the human race.

At times like this I wonder what people see in the guy. Not even if the kid shot a bullet in Akon's scrotum would I see his response as acceptable.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

> At times like this I wonder what people see in the guy. Not even if the kid shot a bullet in Akon's scrotum would I see his response as acceptable.


Then you are an idiot. The later would deserve the ass whoopin of a life time.

If I walk out to someone on road and throw something towards his face, I wouldn't expect him to just walk of and be like ''AHhh its cool I will just take it'' I would expect to get hit in the face extremly hard.


----------



## Toby (Jun 7, 2007)

Jio said:


> Then you are an idiot. The later would deserve the ass whoopin of a life time.
> 
> If I walk out to someone on road and throw something towards his face, I wouldn't expect him to just walk of and be like ''AHhh its cool I will just take it'' I would expect to get hit in the face extremly hard.



I was not attacking the irrational behaviour of humans because I am one too, but I was reacting to the ridiculous behaviour of a so-called icon who praises values he never follows through to act in accordance with. He acted like a bastard, and brilled in it, so I think he fails.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

> I was not attacking the irrational behaviour of humans because I am one too, but I was reacting to the ridiculous behaviour of a so-called icon who praises values he never follows through to act in accordance with. He acted like a bastard, and brilled in it, so I think he fails.


First of all, people who idolise him know that he is capable of this type of shit. I personally think the guy is a prick but it isn't like he has destroyed the image he created ''Konvict''.

I don't beleive he acted like a bastard then though, the kid got what he deserved. So many of those little shit need to get their asses whooped. They do this shit because people give them the impression that they should get away with it and it isn't serious.

15 years old is old enough to know that you shouldn't throw things at people. He should have also known that some people, people like Akon are not tolerable of that fuckery.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think he's called Konvict for nothing people. We're all humans and there are times when we can lose our flipping minds and be crazy as hell. That goes especially for Akon. It's sad to see though that someone like Akon whose an Adult can lose his mind. 

On another note.. I hear Akon coming to Chicago to perform with Gwen Stefani and me and my parents going to go see it. Hopefully, his ass don't go crazy or else he gonna ruin himself even more and I'm gonna laugh at him.


----------



## Gunshin (Jun 7, 2007)

Toby_Christ said:


> I was not attacking the irrational behaviour of humans because I am one too, but I was reacting to the ridiculous behaviour of a so-called icon who praises values he never follows through to act in accordance with.


Okay. So you're saying "Konvict" praises who or whats values? This is a man who makes music thats sole purpose is so that people can express their sexuality with each other. Come on. Throwing that kid on his ass is perfectly within his character. And to tell you the truth, the little shit deserved it. The little coward was trying to take advantage of the fact that Akon is a celebrity to try to punk and belittle him. You know full well that little cowardly bastard wouldn't walk up to some random black guy in Oakland CA and throw shit in his face. The ONLY ridiculous behavior shown in that clip is the disrespectful boy throwing shit at Akon. 



> He acted like a bastard, and brilled in it, so I think he fails.


He stood up for himself and imo other celebrities who had to bite the bullet in fear of jepordizing their career. He let all the cowardly hecklers know: "Hey. You will not use my celebrity status to blackmail me. I will beat your ass."


----------



## Ters (Jun 8, 2007)

Akon is a disgrace and a tool.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 8, 2007)

Nicely said Gunshin


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2007)

Toby Christ said:
			
		

> At times like this I wonder what people see in the guy. Not even if the kid shot a bullet in Akon's scrotum would I see his response as acceptable.
> __________________



I don't like Akon but then again, what he did was necessary If it teaches that bratty little white boy not to throw shit then hell I hope he does it again to him. I blame his parents man they really are showing that they are bad parents if they can't control that little friend.


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 8, 2007)

Akon is absolutely sick. Somebody should throw him off stage.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL Akon haha atleast he aint a bitch


----------



## Toby (Jun 8, 2007)

Jio said:


> First of all, people who idolise him know that he is capable of this type of shit. I personally think the guy is a prick but it isn't like he has destroyed the image he created ''Konvict''.
> 
> I don't beleive he acted like a bastard then though, the kid got what he deserved. So many of those little shit need to get their asses whooped. They do this shit because people give them the impression that they should get away with it and it isn't serious.
> 
> 15 years old is old enough to know that you shouldn't throw things at people. He should have also known that some people, people like Akon are not tolerable of that fuckery.



But you yourself are admitting that his behaviour is quite atrocious, so what are you disagreeing with me on actually? I am not criticising the crowd, but Akon, for being self-destructive and a bad icon for human beings. Surely the molestation episode stands to show that Akon has no limits, and that is pretty damn important to remember when we are dealing with a famous person. It does not matter how famous you are, vigilantism is definite fail.

On a last note to everyone: When repping me I do prefer if you attach your nickname as it shows maturity and proper conduct.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2007)

Gunshin said:


> Okay. So you're saying "Konvict" praises who or whats values? This is a man who makes music thats sole purpose is so that people can express their sexuality with each other. Come on. Throwing that kid on his ass is perfectly within his character. And to tell you the truth, the little shit deserved it. The little coward was trying to take advantage of the fact that Akon is a celebrity to try to punk and belittle him. You know full well that little cowardly bastard wouldn't walk up to some random black guy in Oakland CA and throw shit in his face. The ONLY ridiculous behavior shown in that clip is the disrespectful boy throwing shit at Akon.
> 
> 
> He stood up for himself and imo other celebrities who had to bite the bullet in fear of jepordizing their career. He let all the cowardly hecklers know: "Hey. You will not use my celebrity status to blackmail me. I will beat your ass."



I agree. That kid tried to take advantage of Akon's celebrity status thinking Akon wouldn't fight back. He wouldn't have done that shit if he felt Akon would fight back and he definitely wouldn't have thrown shit at some random black guy. He tried taking adavantage of Akon but it didn't work how he wanted it to. At least that will teach him not to throw things at people again.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

> But you yourself are admitting that his behaviour is quite atrocious, so what are you disagreeing with me on actually?


No I didn't say the behaviour was atrocious, I said it wouldn't affect his image. If he was someone like Wayne Brady then yeah it would affect his image. He has been to prison so his actions are hardly beneath him.



> ? I am not criticising the crowd, but Akon, for being self-destructive and a bad icon for human beings. Surely the molestation episode stands to show that Akon has no limits, and that is pretty damn important to remember when we are dealing with a famous person. It does not matter how famous you are, vigilantism is definite fail.


I am ciritising the stupid boy. 15 years old is old enough to know not to do that shit. If I threw something in someones face the only way I would do it is if I was looking for a fight as I know a fight will break out over some shit like that.

Vigilantism isn't ''definite fail'' the reason why you have so many kids kicking in the heads of older people know is they feel like they are invincible. It is people like you who say that it is wrong to lash back and you are in the wrong for doing so that encourages these little fuckers to behave in the way they do.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jun 8, 2007)

The kid didn't sue for trillions of greens?


----------



## 72x (Jun 8, 2007)

loved the crowd for cheering ^^


----------



## Toby (Jun 8, 2007)

Jio said:


> I am ciritising the stupid boy. 15 years old is old enough to know not to do that shit. If I threw something in someones face the only way I would do it is if I was looking for a fight as I know a fight will break out over some shit like that.



Yes, what he did was stupid. I did not say it was not. I said that even if the kid had shot Akon in the scrotum, he did not deserve to be thrown off stage by a coward like Akon. And do you not think that throwing the kid like that for a paper ball is overdoing it?



Jio said:


> Vigilantism isn't ''definite fail'' the reason why you have so many kids kicking in the heads of older people know is they feel like they are invincible. It is people like you who say that it is wrong to lash back and you are in the wrong for doing so that encourages these little fuckers to behave in the way they do.



Nono, I am opposed to the kid's behaviour and Akon's, but mostly Akon's because it is so ridiculously out of proportion, overdramatic and wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 8, 2007)

The fact that there's even an argument here amazes me. I don't care what the brat did. Insults? A ball of paper? Oh no! 

I'm going to assume that none of you are in the music business, or you'd know that this kind of shit happens. There will always be critics. People don't like your music, they're drunk, or they're just trying to be funny. Does that mean I can bench-press the next punk who does it and hurl him off of the stage? Are you even aware of how badly that can injure someone? Grow up.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 8, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> The fact that there's even an argument here amazes me. I don't care what the brat did. Insults? A ball of paper? Oh no!
> 
> I'm going to assume that none of you are in the music business, or you'd know that this kind of shit happens. There will always be critics. People don't like your music, they're drunk, or they're just trying to be funny. Does that mean I can bench-press the next punk who does it and hurl him off of the stage? Are you even aware of how badly that can injure someone? Grow up.



Grow up my ass. That kid tried to humiliate Akon and you expected him to just take it and do nothing about it. It doesn't matter what it was that he threw. It's the fact that the kid went to Akon's show just to try and humiliate the guy. If he didn't like Akon he could say so peacefully but he had to go and throw shit at the guy. Akon shouldn't have thrown him but that kid shouldn't have thrown something at Akon.


----------



## Talone (Jun 8, 2007)

Funny or amusing as Akon's reaction was, yeah, it was excessive.

Getting thrown off a stage > Paper Ball

Someone said something about Akon having pride, but honestly, what does Akon have to worry about to this kid?  He's made millions of dollars, he's got thousands of fans in front of him and all around, and will probably make 5-6 figures more in one year than that kid will ever make in his life.

And plus...the kid's just a kid.  A harmless, juvenile kid, who gained his 15 seconds of fame chucking a paper ball at Akon during a concert, and got tossed to the ground for doing it.  Honestly, I didn't even hear about this whole thing until I saw it on the Forums and got curious.

Best thing he could've done was just to drag the kid up on the stage, ask him why he did it, and either:

A) Have bodyguards throw him out on his ass
B) Kept him on stage for the remainder of the concert, in plain sight of everyone
C) Ask him if he's a fan or not, then continue to put him on the spot before throwing him out of the concert

Even if it was staged, probably a bad way to boost PR with hurling little punks off stage.  Not really a huge feat of strength and dominance to beat up on a kid half his size, nor any way to maintain his pride....

I know alot of you have said that you woulda beaten the shit out of the kid, but come on....it's not the reaction of a bigger man to beat up someone smaller than you.  That's just sad.  Yeah, it was a major sign of disrespect to throw something at him, but be the bigger man, and know you don't have to do shit to him (physically, anyway) to get back at him.

You know who's a big man?  The Pope (John Paul II).  The man got shot by an assassin, who failed to kill him, and then visited him in prison, and FORGAVE him for trying to kill him.  Now that's a big friggin man.  He got a bullet shot at him, not a paper ball, and he forgave the guy.  I'm not saying we need to be the Pope in this kind of situation, but at least be mature about it.

Best question would to be to ask yourselves what you would have done in that situation, with thousands of people looking at you, and then decide if you would have had a warranted reaction, and then consider the possible fallout that would occur based on your reaction (like this thread for example).  Then post =D

A greater breach of justice?  Paris Hilton getting out of jail early for an unspecified "medical condition."


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 8, 2007)

yellowflash221 said:


> Grow up my ass. That kid tried to humiliate Akon and you expected him to just take it and do nothing about it. It doesn't matter what it was that he threw. It's the fact that the kid went to Akon's show just to try and humiliate the guy. If he didn't like Akon he could say so peacefully but he had to go and throw shit at the guy. Akon shouldn't have thrown him but that kid shouldn't have thrown something at Akon.



Humiliate Akon? Were you there? How can any of the behavior displayed in the video humiliate someone who is used to performing?

Okay, so let's assume those actually were the kid's the intentions: I'd still tell him to grow up. "Adults" don't go around and assault people because they got their feelings hurt; that's what adolescent children do. I could understand if the kid threw a punch at him, or something, but he didn't. His actions were harmless, except to Akon's ego, apparently, and he was literally thrown off stage for it.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 8, 2007)

Toby_Christ said:


> Yes, what he did was stupid. I did not say it was not. I said that even if the kid had shot Akon in the scrotum, he did not deserve to be thrown off stage by a coward like Akon. And do you not think that throwing the kid like that for a paper ball is overdoing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nono, I am opposed to the kid's behaviour and Akon's, but mostly Akon's because it is so ridiculously out of proportion, overdramatic and wrong wrong wrong.



You're right. But after 1 week of hard work, I'm not going to defend my point of view over such a trivial issue past this one post. So good luck in this debate, Toby Christ.


			
				yellowflash221 said:
			
		

> Grow up my ass. That kid tried to humiliate Akon and you expected him to just take it and do nothing about it. It doesn't matter what it was that he threw. It's the fact that the kid went to Akon's show just to try and humiliate the guy. If he didn't like Akon he could say so peacefully but he had to go and throw shit at the guy. Akon shouldn't have thrown him but that kid shouldn't have thrown something at Akon.


You obviously never went to a concert.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 8, 2007)

OH SHIT A PAPER BALL!
GET DOWN!
GET DOWN AGAIN!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> Humiliate Akon? Were you there? How can any of the behavior displayed in the video humiliate someone who is used to performing?
> 
> Okay, so let's assume those actually were the kid's the intentions: I'd still tell him to grow up. "Adults" don't go around and assault people because they got their feelings hurt; that's what adolescent children do. I could understand if the kid threw a punch at him, or something, but he didn't. His actions were harmless, except to Akon's ego, apparently, and he was literally thrown off stage for it.



Akon shouldn't have an ego left, when people defend the behavior of an ass like him they just give him more power. You're right Toby, this kind of behavior shouldn't be tolerated by adults. 



yellowflash221 said:


> Grow up my ass. That kid tried to humiliate Akon and you expected him to just take it and do nothing about it. It doesn't matter what it was that he threw. It's the fact that the kid went to Akon's show just to try and humiliate the guy. If he didn't like Akon he could say so peacefully but he had to go and throw shit at the guy. Akon shouldn't have thrown him but that kid shouldn't have thrown something at Akon.



Humiliate? You don't think beating up a kid is a way to gain honor do you? Not that honor means much of anything, its all an ego trip, "I'm better than you, how dare you throw paper at me."


----------



## Gunshin (Jun 8, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> Humiliate Akon? Were you there? How can any of the behavior displayed in the video humiliate someone who is used to performing?


Humiliate isn't the word. Disrespect is. 



> Okay, so let's assume those actually were the kid's the intentions: I'd still tell him to grow up.


Thats you. And if you told the kid that, he'd just scoff and ignore it. Akon taught the kid a valuable lesson he obviously wasn't learning at home: RESPECT. 



> "Adults" don't go around and assault people because they got their feelings hurt; that's what adolescent children do.


Yes, adults do. In fact, go into a big city... get a ball of paper... go to a random stranger... mock him and throw it in his face. Chances are he will do worst to you than Akon did. Like I mentioned earlier, if the little bastard did that in my city, there are plenty of people who do *MUCH* worst then what Akon did. 



> I could understand if the kid threw a punch at him, or something, but he didn't. His actions were harmless, except to Akon's ego, apparently, and he was literally thrown off stage for it.


It really is ridiculous how some of you hold Akon up to a different standard of human as compared to the rest of us. And you guys are the same hypocrites complaining about Paris Hilton getting special treatment instead of being treated like the rest of us. Well Akon acted like "the rest of us". 

Conclusion: The kid acted like a dick. He learned a lesson his parents weren't teaching him at home.



Fame<Infamy said:


> Not that honor means much of anything, its all an ego trip, "I'm better than you, how dare you throw paper at me."


Thats some biased fucked up logic. 

It was more realisticaly like this...

Person thrown on their ass: "I'm better than you, that being said, I shall throw something in your face to express this dominant behavior and you can't do shit about it or your celebrity status will be in jeopardy!"

Akon: "You just threw something at me. That does not make me happy. You would not behave like this towards another black man of my size. I suppose because I am a "celebrity" you feel as if you can behave like that because I will be publicly crucified should I act towards you like a normal human. Well.. you're about to learn a lesson."


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 8, 2007)

Gunshin said:


> Humiliate isn't the word. Disrespect is.
> 
> 
> Thats you. And if you told the kid that, he'd just scoff and ignore it. Akon taught the kid a valuable lesson he obviously wasn't learning at home: RESPECT.



I meant I would tell Akon to grow up, not the kid. That said, we all know what the kid did was stupid and immature. Respect? You think the lesson of respect is best taught by force? Are you kidding me?



Gunshin said:


> Yes, adults do. In fact, go into a big city... get a ball of paper... go to a random stranger... mock him and throw it in his face. Chances are he will do worst to you than Akon did. Like I mentioned earlier, if the little bastard did that in my city, there are plenty of people who do *MUCH* worst then what Akon did.



I had quotation marks around "adults" because I knew that there are some fully grown people who still act like they're twelve. What I mean is _mature_ adults, but regardless, I disagree with you. Big city? I live in Los Angeles. That stuff happens; people "disrespect" others all the time, but they aren't assaulted for it. 

Another note: Are you a performer? Have you even been to a concert before? This stuff happens _all the time._ I'm serious. If I assaulted every person up who tried to "disrespect" someone at a show, half of L.A. would be in the hospital. Moreover, are you aware of the kind of injuries someone can obtain from stage diving? Most of the time, it's harmless, but if someone is immediately dropped after falling, they can get messed up. I've seen it happen on numerous occasions.



Gunshin said:


> It really is ridiculous how some of you hold Akon up to a different standard of human as compared to the rest of us. And you guys are the same hypocrites complaining about Paris Hilton getting special treatment instead of being treated like the rest of us. Well Akon acted like "the rest of us".



I suppose I'm not included in this so-called "the rest of us" because I don't attack kids who hurt my feelings. Darn.



Gunshin said:


> Conclusion: The kid acted like a dick. He learned a lesson his parents weren't teaching him at home.



Can I start teaching kids lessons in "respect" too? Oh, maybe because I'm not a celebrity, I might actually wind up in jail though. Oh well.




Gunshin said:


> Thats some biased fucked up logic.
> 
> It was more realisticaly like this...
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you really think the kid did something horrible and heinous, since you're now using phrases like "publicly crucified" instead of "disrespect". I can tell you what being publicly crucified _isn't_, and that's having a ball of paper thrown at you. 

I like how in your interpretation of Akon's actions, he says "you would not behave like this towards another black man of my size", as if you think all black men are ignorant adolescents who respond to insults only with force.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2007)

> Yes, what he did was stupid. I did not say it was not. I said that even if the kid had shot Akon in the scrotum, he did not deserve to be thrown off stage by a coward like Akon. And do you not think that throwing the kid like that for a paper ball is overdoing it?


He did deserve to be thrown of the stage by Akon. shouldn't have thrown the object in his face. If someone I didn't know threw an object in my face I would hit them.

It's rude.



> Nono, I am opposed to the kid's behaviour and Akon's, but mostly Akon's because it is so ridiculously out of proportion, overdramatic and wrong wrong wrong.


No I oppose the provokers most. If he didn't throw the ball in akons face, akon would have had no reason to throw him of the stage. It wasn't an overreaction. If someone spits in my face and I throw them that isn't considered an overreaction. Same principle applies. Some people have their pride.



			
				TS said:
			
		

> I meant I would tell Akon to grow up, not the kid. That said, we all know what the kid did was stupid and immature. Respect? You think the lesson of respect is best taught by force? Are you kidding me?


Yeah sometimes it is best taught by force.
 ''You might not like me but respect the fact that I don't tollerate that shit and I will hit you if you do that''.

People will have their opinion, they don't need to respect you, they need to acknowledge the fact that if they disrespect people in certain ways it can result in negative actions.



> Another note: Are you a performer? Have you even been to a concert before? This stuff happens all the time. I'm serious. If I assaulted every person up who tried to "disrespect" someone at a show, half of L.A. would be in the hospital. Moreover, are you aware of the kind of injuries someone can obtain from stage diving? Most of the time, it's harmless, but if someone is immediately dropped after falling, they can get messed up. I've seen it happen on numerous occasions.


Fact that it happens all the time shows what's wrong in society people feel that celebrities have to soak abuse. They will do all forms of things they wouldn't normally do because they are cowards and think they will get away with it. Akon smashed that kids little barrier, broke into his confort zone where he felt safe and humiliated him, the kid deserved that.

If more singers reacted this way, the number of fucking idiots deciding to be smart and attack the singers would decrease.



> Can I start teaching kids lessons in "respect" too? Oh, maybe because I'm not a celebrity, I might actually wind up in jail though. Oh well.


15 isn't a kid, its a young adult. If the person was 10 I could understand, at 15 you are well aware of your actions. 15 year olds are capable of murder and often do. So when someone decides to hit them back I really don't care. They are as much as of a threat as adults in someways worse as they are not taken as seriously as they should be.



> I like how in your interpretation of Akon's actions, he says "you would not behave like this towards another black man of my size", as if you think all black men are ignorant adolescents who respond to insults only with force.


No he never said that. It doesn't matter how the man would react, it would be what the kid would see. He would look a a ripped black male. Realise that he is not famous so would be more likely to hit back if provoked. He would be less likely to attack him. He attacked Akon because he was famous and thought he would get away with it.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 8, 2007)

Jio said:


> He did deserve to be thrown of the stage by Akon. shouldn't have thrown the object in his face. If someone I didn't know threw an object in my face I would hit them.
> 
> It's rude.



Yes. When people do rude things, you should hit them. Lol.



Jio said:


> No I oppose the provokers most. If he didn't throw the ball in akons face, akon would have had no reason to throw him of the stage. It wasn't an overreaction. If someone spits in my face and I throw them that isn't considered an overreaction. Same principle applies. Some people have their pride.



To be so easily provoked is not an admirable trait, to say the least. Moreover, assault is illegal. Normal people are arrested for it, even if they were "provoked" by a child.



Jio said:


> Yeah sometimes it is best taught by force.
> ''You might not like me but respect the fact that I don't tollerate that shit and I will hit you if you do that''.



Where I come from, that's not behavior worthy of respect.



Jio said:


> People will have their opinion, they don't need to respect you, they need to acknowledge the fact that if they disrespect people in certain ways it can result in negative actions.



It was a prank, at best. Yes, he did something stupid. No, he didn't deserve to be assaulted for a prank.



Jio said:


> Fact that it happens all the time shows what's wrong in society people feel that celebrities have to soak abuse. They will do all forms of things they wouldn't normally do because they are cowards and think they will get away with it. Akon smashed that kids little barrier, broke into his confort zone where he felt safe and humiliated him, the kid deserved that.



Kids also do things they wouldn't normally do because it's funny. I don't expect celebrities to "soak abuse". What I expect from them is to carry themselves with maturity, like I would expect of other adults. What I expect is that they follow the law, like every other person is required to do.



Jio said:


> If more singers reacted this way, the number of fucking idiots deciding to be smart and attack the singers would decrease.



I can't believe you're serious. Really, I just can't.



Jio said:


> 15 isn't a kid, its a young adult. If the person was 10 I could understand, at 15 you are well aware of your actions. 15 year olds are capable of murder and often do. So when someone decides to hit them back I really don't care. They are as much as of a threat as adults in someways worse as they are not taken as seriously as they should be.



On the contrary, 15 _is_ a kid, both in my own personal opinion and the opinion of the United States government. Eight year olds are capable of using small semi-automatic rifles to kill people, but that doesn't change the fact that they are still impressionable children. More to the point, the kid DIDN'T kill anyone, he threw PAPER! Paper! It's not that he wasn't aware of his actions, it's that his actions were physically _harmless._

But hey, beating up kids definitely makes you the bigger man, doesn't it?



Jio said:


> No he never said that. It doesn't matter how the man would react, it would be what the kid would see. He would look a a ripped black male. Realise that he is not famous so would be more likely to hit back if provoked. He would be less likely to attack him. He attacked Akon because he was famous and thought he would get away with it.



Hit back? If you really think what that kid did (or intended to do) even resembles _actual_ physical violence, you need a serious reality check.


----------



## The American Afro (Jun 9, 2007)

Anybody got the video of Akon and the 14 year old girl?


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 9, 2007)

Personally, I think it's hilarious. Overdoing it, sure, but hilarious.

Lesson learned: When Akon performs, one should probably get the hell away from the stage. He might throw you or hump you.


----------



## Gunshin (Jun 9, 2007)

Tsukimaru said:


> I meant I would tell Akon to grow up, not the kid. That said, we all know what the kid did was stupid and immature. Respect? You think the lesson of respect is best taught by force? Are you kidding me?


Yes. Thats the only way people learn. When you're a kid, you learn not to do something by recieving punishment. Similary, this happens in American highschools all the time, kids get bullied because *they let bastards like that kid, get away with shit like that*. Then what happens? They hold it in. Hold it in. And then they snap and go crazy on the entire school. Confrontation is a good thing. It shows people: "Hey. I will stand up for myself. Stop."



> I had quotation marks around "adults" because I knew that there are some fully grown people who still act like they're twelve. What I mean is _mature_ adults, but regardless, I disagree with you. Big city? I live in Los Angeles. That stuff happens; people "disrespect" others all the time, but they aren't assaulted for it.


Bull fucking shit. LA has highest murder rate in CA. I used to live there too, don't bullshit me. Go up to some random guy (don't cheat and go to the richest areas of LA) and throw some shit in his face. you're telling me he's going to say: "Listen here good sir. I do not appreciate you doing this to me. Please put yourself in my shoes and understand the level of discomfort I am feeling right now. Thank you for listening to my concerns." 

Mature adults? Your use of the word "mature" is just a (IMO) naive opinion. 



> Another note: Are you a performer? Have you even been to a concert before? This stuff happens _all the time._ I'm serious.


Outside of the underground Hardcore places i've been to liek Burnt ramen, no. I've been to numerous hip hop concerts. I've just recently saw Muse in San Fransisco. I went to Japan Nite in SF. I'VE BEEN TO AN AKON CONERT. Nope. 



> If I assaulted every person up who tried to "disrespect" someone at a show, half of L.A. would be in the hospital.


That could have to do with your genre of music. 



> Moreover, are you aware of the kind of injuries someone can obtain from stage diving? Most of the time, it's harmless, but if someone is immediately dropped after falling, they can get messed up. I've seen it happen on numerous occasions.


And that would be a lesson learned.



> I suppose I'm not included in this so-called "the rest of us" because I don't attack kids who hurt my feelings. Darn.


If you don't teach a lesson to people who throw shit in your face, thats your deal. Personaly, I believe in people standing up to people. My little brother (6) threw a Tanka Truck at me before and thought it was funny. You're damn right I.. "attacked"... him (aka. teaching him a lesson so he doesn't do it again).

I bet you really disagree with the policy in Singapore aye?



> Can I start teaching kids lessons in "respect" too? Oh, maybe because I'm not a celebrity, I might actually wind up in jail though. Oh well.


It happens in most good homes today. Its called discipline. And don't try to make it sound like the bastard was five. He was in his mid-late teens. 



> I'm assuming you really think the kid did something horrible and heinous, since you're now using phrases like "publicly crucified" instead of "disrespect". I can tell you what being publicly crucified _isn't_, and that's having a ball of paper thrown at you.


Call me old school, but i believe that if you throw something dangerous as a rock or harmless as spit at a complete stranger, you deserve whats comming to you. He deserved it. Thats the end of the story. 



> I like how in your interpretation of Akon's actions, he says "you would not behave like this towards another black man of my size", as if you think all black men are ignorant adolescents who respond to insults only with force.


Let me rephrase that then. A person who follows "urban culture". Don't try to nitpick and pull the minority card on a person of the minority. If you go walk around in LA or Oakland.. throw shit at a person who probably follows urban culture, you will more likely than not get hurt. Thats common sense.


----------



## Toby (Jun 9, 2007)

Wait, this cannot be seen as teaching respect. This is teaching fear through authority. I know that kid should never have thrown a paper ball in his face, but how can throwing him off the stage be seen as acceptable? Akon should have been the bigger man which he as all others are compelled to be in the moral conduct. 

Whilst it is entirely natural to respond to such an insult, consider what the kid actually did. The bodyguards could have just picked him up and thrown him out since he was up to no good anyway, but it is unnecessary to respond by making it a game of cannon fodder. Akon's response was overdramatic, no matter how you put it.

The instigation is out of order, and represents an act of disrespect, I agree. But what kind of respect do you honestly think Akon has taught that kid? That Akon is just the sort of jerk who deserves to get a paper ball in the face, that is what. Negative reinforcement is a no-go response to that sort of behaviour.

Jio, think of how that boy was treated. There is no reason why Akon needed to throw him off stage except to regain his repertoir. He could have scolded him and had him pulled out of the concert. There was no need for excessive violence of that nature. Teaching respect by threat and use of force does not prevent that kid from throwing a paper ball in the future. It only nurtures the same disrespectful attitude to Akon, and it will be expanded to apply to all those people who moved when he was thrown.

I suppose you may still be wound up in the thought that Akon was in his right, but look at what his contractors are doing now. He is a bad icon from what they have experienced, and so they have cut their ties with him. That means that what he did was an overreaction not deemed fit for a man of his reputation.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 9, 2007)

Gunshin said:


> Yes. Thats the only way people learn. When you're a kid, you learn not to do something by recieving punishment. Similary, this happens in American highschools all the time, kids get bullied because *they let bastards like that kid, get away with shit like that*. Then what happens? They hold it in. Hold it in. And then they snap and go crazy on the entire school. Confrontation is a good thing. It shows people: "Hey. I will stand up for myself. Stop."



Really? I learned not to do things by common sense and observation. I guess this differs from others, but still. I can agree with you on one point: Stuff like that does indeed happen in American high schools. There's one difference here, though, and that is that Akon _isn't_ in high school. He's not going to "snap" and murder a bunch of people because a kid threw paper at him. You can't really compare the two.



Gunshin said:


> Bull fucking shit. LA has highest murder rate in CA. I used to live there too, don't bullshit me. Go up to some random guy (don't cheat and go to the richest areas of LA) and throw some shit in his face. you're telling me he's going to say: "Listen here good sir. I do not appreciate you doing this to me. Please put yourself in my shoes and understand the level of discomfort I am feeling right now. Thank you for listening to my concerns."



No, not "bull fucking shit". I've lived here my entire life. Not in the "richest neighborhoods" either. The scenario you claim to be a common occurrence, doesn't really happen, except between kids and drunks. Parents discipline their children, but not by throwing them to the ground from elevated platforms. Akon is not this kid's parents. There were plenty of ways he could have handled it differently, but he didn't. I think that says a lot about his character, or lack thereof. 



Gunshin said:


> Mature adults? Your use of the word "mature" is just a (IMO) naive opinion.
> 
> 
> Outside of the underground Hardcore places i've been to liek Burnt ramen, no. I've been to numerous hip hop concerts. I've just recently saw Muse in San Fransisco. I went to Japan Nite in SF. I'VE BEEN TO AN AKON CONERT. Nope.



I disagree.

Maybe it doesn't happen to bands like Muse. That is, maybe it doesn't happen with once they're huge. I guess the same could be said about Akon. However, they weren't always "big", and as such, they've probably gone through the same shit many unsigned artists have, which is criticism, in some form or another. But even with popluar bands, it still occurs. It's just usually less common because tickets don't cost $10 anymore.



Gunshin said:


> That could have to do with your genre of music.



I don't attend, play, or do sound production at venues that only play one genre of music, so I doubt it.




Gunshin said:


> And that would be a lesson learned.



It would also be irrational, not to mention illegal. But hey, teaching through intimidation and violence always works. Right? You must be a big supporter of current U.S. foreign policy. Anyways, I suspect that kid has learned nothing through the experience, except for maybe a furthered dislike for people such as Akon, and his fans.



Gunshin said:


> If you don't teach a lesson to people who throw shit in your face, thats your deal. Personaly, I believe in people standing up to people. My little brother (6) threw a Tanka Truck at me before and thought it was funny. You're damn right I.. "attacked"... him (aka. teaching him a lesson so he doesn't do it again).
> 
> I bet you really disagree with the policy in Singapore aye?



No one said you shouldn't stand up against that kind of behavior. It's that you can do so without violence, which subsequently makes you look like an admirable person rather than an ignorant stereotype.

I'm going to assume you're joking about injuring your six year old brother. If you're not, I don't think there's anything I can say that will help you understand.

Forgive me, I'm not too familiar with all of Singapore's policies. If one of them is a "beat up minors who insult you" policy, I suppose I don't support it, then.




Gunshin said:


> It happens in most good homes today. Its called discipline. And don't try to make it sound like the bastard was five. He was in his mid-late teens.



That's irrelevant. It did not occur in the kid's home, Akon is not his father. Even in said situation, that kind of "discipline" is illegal. Correct, the kid wasn't five. He was fifteen. In the United States, that's definitely a minor. Most fifteen year olds I know, or have known when I was younger, were still prone to childish behavior. Such is adolescence.




Gunshin said:


> Call me old school, but i believe that if you throw something dangerous as a rock or harmless as spit at a complete stranger, you deserve whats comming to you. He deserved it. Thats the end of the story.



The kid threw neither a rock, nor spit at Akon. What the kid "deserved" was to be kicked out of the show, banned from attending Akon's shows, and maybe from whatever outdoor venue that was. If you really think that Akon's actions were completely justified, then you're right, that is the end of the story, and my communication over the ethical and legal reasons why his actions were wrong would be pointless.



Gunshin said:


> Let me rephrase that then. A person who follows "urban culture". Don't try to nitpick and pull the minority card on a person of the minority. If you go walk around in LA or Oakland.. throw shit at a person who probably follows urban culture, you will more likely than not get hurt. Thats common sense.



This so-called urban culture you're describing sounds like a synonym for ignorance, but I guess that's just my opinion. I wasn't pulling the minority card, I was merely quoting what you said. You've since clarified, so it's now irrelevant. 

Lastly, I guess it would indeed depend whether or not they follow this particular brand of said "urban culture". I could argue further, but there really doesn't seem to be a point anymore. What the kid did was stupid, sure, but what Akon did was _really_ stupid, and like I've said, illegal.


----------



## illyana (Jun 9, 2007)

WTF?! it was a paper ball. I know the boy had no right to throw that, but the way Akon dealt with it was wrong and the people looked as though they never gave a crap that someone just got hurled of a stage. who throws someone of a stage ?(except Akon), and the worst thing is people looks up to Akon, now you're probably going to be seeing some teens/children running about throwing people of elevated surfaces =/


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 9, 2007)

Akon really has been getting himself into trouble lately, that sucks, I really used to like some of his songs.


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 9, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> Personally, I think it's hilarious. Overdoing it, sure, but hilarious.
> 
> Lesson learned: When Akon performs, one should probably get the hell away from the stage. He might throw you or hump you.



True, true.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2007)

> Yes. When people do rude things, you should hit them. Lol.


In some cases, yes. 



> To be so easily provoked is not an admirable trait, to say the least. Moreover, assault is illegal. Normal people are arrested for it, even if they were "provoked" by a child.


No normal people aren't arrested as not much of a fuss is made. If someone provokes someone and they get hit. It is seen as ''shit happening''. If Akon wasn't famous and did what he did not much people would really care.

And it isn't a case of words vs words. In this situation the boy did something to annoy him throwing the object at him.



> Where I come from, that's not behavior worthy of respect.


I didn't say you had to respect that beleif or principle. I should have changed respect to acknowledge in that quote section though. 

People need to acknowledge that behaving in a certain way to other human beings can result in getting beaten up. 



> It was a prank, at best. Yes, he did something stupid. No, he didn't deserve to be assaulted for a prank.


Actually minor assault. If someone threw an object that came towards my head it would be classed as minor assault. He deserved to be assaulted for it, you don't embarrass someone in a crowd full of people and not deserve a little bit of hurt after.



> Kids also do things they wouldn't normally do because it's funny. I don't expect celebrities to "soak abuse". What I expect from them is to carry themselves with maturity, like I would expect of other adults. What I expect is that they follow the law, like every other person is required to do.


15 years old isn't a kid, I class that as a young adult. You should by that age know better. Many other adults would do far worse than what Akon did. If I was minding my business and someone threw an object at me I would honestly punch them in the face.

Certain actions you have no business doing. If some fool threw an object in my face I would get vex about it.



> I can't believe you're serious. Really, I just can't.


You can't. Tell me, if people realise that throwing an object at person X results in a possible ass kicking. Do you think he would be so eager to throw an object at person X?


> On the contrary, 15 is a kid, both in my own personal opinion and the opinion of the United States government. Eight year olds are capable of using small semi-automatic rifles to kill people, but that doesn't change the fact that they are still impressionable children. More to the point, the kid DIDN'T kill anyone, he threw PAPER! Paper! It's not that he wasn't aware of his actions, it's that his actions were physically harmless.
> 
> But hey, beating up kids definitely makes you the bigger man, doesn't it?


15 years old is a young adult. 15 year olds can stab people in front of their mothers and gloat about it. They can kick people to death for bumping into them and act cool afterwards. They can push people over bridges killing them for a laugh. They should be taken seriously because of their age they are more of a threat as people don't acknowledge them.

The point I was making is 15 year olds have a somewhat clear understanding and can behave in ways that is as disgusting as the way some adults behave because of that they should be treated like adults in certain areas. 

Like if you asault me I will hit you back. If you throw something in my face I will hit you. If they knew they would get hit they wouldn't be so ready to do the actions, they do it because they can and they will get away with it.

Adults don't do a lot of things because they realise that concequences come with the actions.


> Hit back? If you really think what that kid did (or intended to do) even resembles actual physical violence, you need a serious reality check.


Throwing an object at someone is a form of assault. Hit back is appropriate.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2007)

15 year olds can be tried as adult sin some cases.


Dude got what he deserved, got through pretty far through. Akon's about 6+ feet, he through him past the guard rails and like 5 rows in. That's like 15 feet. Kid got owned.


----------



## Syn (Jun 9, 2007)

Akon has only one weakness. Paper Balls. Over reaction? Sure why not. Stupid on that kids part? yea. Entertainment for me? Yes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2007)

Just saw the vid again, Akon should join the WWE. That's ultimate warrior style.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2007)

> Just saw the vid again, Akon should join the WWE. That's ultimate warrior style.


*Pictures him F5ing a 6 year old.

Yeah he should


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 9, 2007)

Jio said:


> In some cases, yes.



Again: Lol.




Jio said:


> No normal people aren't arrested as not much of a fuss is made. If someone provokes someone and they get hit. It is seen as ''shit happening''. If Akon wasn't famous and did what he did not much people would really care.
> 
> And it isn't a case of words vs words. In this situation the boy did something to annoy him throwing the object at him.



Haha. Actually, yes, normal people are arrested for things like that. In fact, people are arrested for things even more trivial than that. It's a common occurrence between security staff and fans at particularly rowdy venues.

Moreover, it's even worse than a case of verbal arguing. You just said it yourself: "the boy did something to annoy him". He got assaulted for annoying the guy? That makes it even more irrational.



Jio said:


> I didn't say you had to respect that beleif or principle. I should have changed respect to acknowledge in that quote section though.
> 
> People need to acknowledge that behaving in a certain way to other human beings can result in getting beaten up.



That's fine.

How does that excuse Akon's actions? I'm not saying what the kid did was OK.



Jio said:


> Actually minor assault. If someone threw an object that came towards my head it would be classed as minor assault. He deserved to be assaulted for it, you don't embarrass someone in a crowd full of people and not deserve a little bit of hurt after.



The word you're looking for is "misdemeanor", which is generally what all assault is charged as, unless the victim is a police officer (in which case it's a felony). If you're interested in the legal definitions of the words, I'll oblige. Assault is an attempt to knowingly or recklessly cause bodily injury to another. The perpetrator must be reasonably capable of carrying out such an attack. Successful attempts usually charged as "battery".

What the boy did isn't assault. It's rude, yes. Can he be banished from the show? Of course. Does he deserve to be criminally assaulted for it? Absolutely not.



Jio said:


> 15 years old isn't a kid, I class that as a young adult. You should by that age know better. Many other adults would do far worse than what Akon did. If I was minding my business and someone threw an object at me I would honestly punch them in the face.
> 
> Certain actions you have no business doing. If some fool threw an object in my face I would get vex about it.



Like I said, in America, 15 years old is a kid. Anything under 18 is a minor. So, it doesn't really matter what you personally think a "young adult" is. Of course he knew what he was doing. It's not that kids don't know what they're doing, it's that they're prone to childish behavior, such as throwing a ball of paper a performer they dislike.

Whether or not you would get vex about it is irrelevant.



Jio said:


> You can't. Tell me, if people realise that throwing an object at person X results in a possible ass kicking. Do you think he would be so eager to throw an object at person X?



What do you think? That has nothing to do with me not being able to comprehend that you would condone performers assaulting their critics.



Jio said:


> 15 years old is a young adult. 15 year olds can stab people in front of their mothers and gloat about it. They can kick people to death for bumping into them and act cool afterwards. They can push people over bridges killing them for a laugh. They should be taken seriously because of their age they are more of a threat as people don't acknowledge them.



Again, it wouldn't matter if you thought a _five_ year old was an adult. The law says otherwise. You keep saying that fifteen year olds are capable of heinous crimes. Yes, you're correct, they are. And guess what? It's totally irrelevant. No one is claiming he didn't know that he was throwing paper.



Jio said:


> The point I was making is 15 year olds have a somewhat clear understanding and can behave in ways that is as disgusting as the way some adults behave because of that they should be treated like adults in certain areas.



Some do, and some are treated as adults. However, your claim of adults is as follows:



Jio said:


> Adults don't do a lot of things because they realise that concequences come with the actions.



I thought you said that this kid was an adult, yet obviously, the kid wasn't aware that his actions would cause him to be forcefully moved by the security staff, and hurled off stage by Akon. That doesn't make sense.



Jio said:


> Like if you asault me I will hit you back. If you throw something in my face I will hit you. If they knew they would get hit they wouldn't be so ready to do the actions, they do it because they can and they will get away with it.



Akon was wasn't assaulted, he was _insulted._ His actions resembled that of an angry adolescent and he broke the law. Look at it whichever way you'd like. 

Yet, I understand. If someone assaulted me, I would defend myself. If they threw an object that was capable of injuring me, I would defend myself. But If they insulted me by throwing paper? Even if I cared, I wouldn't resort to violence over something so trivial. Now, if you're saying you'd attack a fifteen year old boy, who's physically smaller and weaker than you, simply because he threw paper at you, then I truly pity you.



Jio said:


> Throwing an object at someone is a form of assault. Hit back is appropriate.



Yes, maybe throwing a rock, or a plank of wood. Not all objects are created equal.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2007)

> Again: Lol.


Are you going to give an explanation or you just trying to give the lol image ''Lol, I could easily dismantle this but I will stick with lol''. 



> Haha. Actually, yes, normal people are arrested for things like that. In fact, people are arrested for things even more trivial than that. It's a common occurrence between security staff and fans at particularly rowdy venues.


Shit like this happens all the time, it is rarely reported. The person accepts his beating and that is that.



> Moreover, it's even worse than a case of verbal arguing. You just said it yourself: "the boy did something to annoy him". He got assaulted for annoying the guy? That makes it even more irrational.


He assaulted him, by throwing an object towards him he commited minor assault. Akons actions were down to provokation. If the kid didn't throw the object at Akon would that action have taken place? No.


> That's fine.
> 
> How does that excuse Akon's actions? I'm not saying what the kid did was OK.


That part doesn't excuse Akon's behaviour. What does excuse his behaviour is the kid assaulted him in front of a crowd. His minor assault on Akon caused possibly hurt his pride a little bit. It is also the principle behind it. You don't throw things at people.



> The word you're looking for is "misdemeanor", which is generally what all assault is charged as, unless the victim is a police officer (in which case it's a felony). If you're interested in the legal definitions of the words, I'll oblige. Assault is an attempt to knowingly or recklessly cause bodily injury to another. The perpetrator must be reasonably capable of carrying out such an attack. Successful attempts usually charged as "battery".


I will have to research on this area.


> Like I said, in America, 15 years old is a kid. Anything under 18 is a minor. So, it doesn't really matter what you personally think a "young adult" is. Of course he knew what he was doing. It's not that kids don't know what they're doing, it's that they're prone to childish behavior, such as throwing a ball of paper a performer they dislike.
> 
> Whether or not you would get vex about it is irrelevant.


In the eyes of the law he is still a kid. It doesn't excuse him from getting hit when the time comes. 15 year olds are capable of doing the samethings as adults in many cases. So if an adult hits them, the reasoning is important the age is of no significance to me.

Meh I will respond to later so hold your reply if you could be so kind.



> What do you think? That has nothing to do with me not being able to comprehend that you would condone performers assaulting their critics.


I don't condone peformers attacking critics, as long as those critics only express their thoughs through words. When they throw objects at the person it is stepping over the boundry.



> Again, it wouldn't matter if you thought a five year old was an adult. The law says otherwise. You keep saying that fifteen year olds are capable of heinous crimes. Yes, you're correct, they are. And guess what? It's totally irrelevant. No one is claiming he didn't know that he was throwing paper.


From the laws point of view he is in the wrong more than likely. I was speaking from a moral point of view. I don't really care how the law would see this case as it would probably be a situation where my beleif come in contact with the law.


> I thought you said that this kid was an adult, yet obviously, the kid wasn't aware that his actions would cause him to be forcefully moved by the security staff, and hurled off stage by Akon. That doesn't make sense.


Because these so called ''kids'' know they can get away with it. I should have been more clear. They do things they which normally result in conflict because they beleive people won't do anything because of their age. They beleive their age allows them to get away with it. The sooner people stop feeling so comfortable in the fact that people have a thing against violence towards ''minors'' the sooner they will stop their actions.


> Akon was wasn't assaulted, he was insulted. His actions resembled that of an angry adolescent and he broke the law. Look at it whichever way you'd like.


True but I understand his reactions, insults can lead to violence. Like if someone spits in my face that is a huge insult which would result in conflict.


> Yet, I understand. If someone assaulted me, I would defend myself. If they threw an object that was capable of injuring me, I would defend myself. But If they insulted me by throwing paper? Even if I cared, I wouldn't resort to violence over something so trivial. Now, if you're saying you'd attack a fifteen year old boy, who's physically smaller and weaker than you, simply because he threw paper at you, then I truly pity you.


A 15 year old would only be about a year or 2 younger than me. Now I would probably hit them back depending, if it was likely to escalate to some stupid level I would leave it be. If I was in my 20s I would walk away also depending, if the person threw the thing as a warning shot suggesting that he would come again then I would lay him out.

In Akons situation I wouldn't really do anything, I would get security to eject him as the kid was no threat and it would be a waste of my time.



> Yes, maybe throwing a rock, or a plank of wood. Not all objects are created equal.


True.


----------



## Tsukimaru (Jun 9, 2007)

Jio said:


> Are you going to give an explanation or you just trying to give the lol image ''Lol, I could easily dismantle this but I will stick with lol''.



Nothing like that. There's nothing for me to dismantle. I said _"Yes. When people do rude things, you should hit them. Lol."_ in response to your earlier comment, and you responded to that with _"In some cases, yes."_

I'm aware that rude comments or actions _can_ spark physical confrontations, I just think that it's stupid and immature to pursue them when you're perfectly capable of handling it in a way that doesn't involve violence. What I got out of your statement is that you believe a rude comment or action should, in some cases, be handled with said violence, and it would be justified. There's not really any way I can respond to that except for laughing, hence: "Lol".



Jio said:


> Shit like this happens all the time, it is rarely reported. The person accepts his beating and that is that.



It happens often enough, but I disagree that it's rarely reported. I think it would be more accurate to say that charges aren't always pursued, since, in some situations, once both parties cool off (and perhaps an apology is made), they may not feel the need for legal intervention.



Jio said:


> He assaulted him, by throwing an object towards him he commited minor assault. Akons actions were down to provokation. If the kid didn't throw the object at Akon would that action have taken place? No.



I'll let you research the American legal definitions of such things, but from where I stand, all the kid could be accused of is harassment, and considering the circumstances, I doubt it would stand up in court. The provocation, while perhaps giving some insight into _why_ Akon did it, still does not justify his actions whatsoever.



Jio said:


> That part doesn't excuse Akon's behaviour. What does excuse his behaviour is the kid assaulted him in front of a crowd. His minor assault on Akon caused possibly hurt his pride a little bit. It is also the principle behind it. You don't throw things at people.



I don't see how the fact that there was a crowd there matters, except to Akon's ego. Yes, the kid's actions more than likely hurt Akon's pride. I also agree that you shouldn't throw things at people. None of this justifies Akon's actions.



Jio said:


> In the eyes of the law he is still a kid. It doesn't excuse him from getting hit when the time comes. 15 year olds are capable of doing the samethings as adults in many cases. So if an adult hits them, the reasoning is important the age is of no significance to me.



Who are you, or Akon for that matter, to decide when and if the kid should be smacked around? You can't go around hitting anyone you want because you decide that you know best, or that they deserve it. That's not how a civilized person operates.

A fifteen year old is capable of a lot of things, we've covered this already. Him being capable isn't the issue. It's that he still thinks and acts like an adolescent. Moreover, Akon is physically much larger and more intimidating than a 15 year old boy. While this may not matter to you, I find Akon's actions more alarming because of it.



Jio said:


> I don't condone peformers attacking critics, as long as those critics only express their thoughs through words. When they throw objects at the person it is stepping over the boundry.



I agree, throwing objects at a person is stepping over the line, but that doesn't give you the green light to assault them for it.



Jio said:


> From the laws point of view he is in the wrong more than likely. I was speaking from a moral point of view. I don't really care how the law would see this case as it would probably be a situation where my beleif come in contact with the law.



I can understand that, however, even from my strictly moral and ethical point of view, he let himself be provoked by something so ridiculous and then proceeded to break the law in an attempt to injure and humiliate the kid. That's exactly what children in junior high school might do, except Akon is around twice that kid's age. It's not possible for me to have a shred of respect or sympathy for someone so juvenile. The fact that he involved the security staff furthers my distaste for him.



Jio said:


> Because these so called ''kids'' know they can get away with it. I should have been more clear. They do things they which normally result in conflict because they beleive people won't do anything because of their age. They beleive their age allows them to get away with it. The sooner people stop feeling so comfortable in the fact that people have a thing against violence towards ''minors'' the sooner they will stop their actions.



That's a pretty big generality. I've known plenty of kids around the same age, and their ability to think rationally has all differed immensely. Personally, I don't think he did it because he thought he could get away with it. I believe he did it because he wanted to be a smart ass, or show off to his friends. I doubt he really thought his actions through.

In all honestly, we shouldn't speculate on this matter, though, because there's too much unknown.



Jio said:


> True but I understand his reactions, insults can lead to violence. Like if someone spits in my face that is a huge insult which would result in conflict.



Like I said before. They _can_ lead to it, but so can anything. Ultimately, you're the determining factor, and thus responsible for your actions no matter what the other person did. Also, I hardly think of someone spitting in your face and someone throwing crumpled paper past your head (upon further examination, the ball of paper doesn't seem to actually hit Akon, only fly closely past his head) to be the same thing.



Jio said:


> A 15 year old would only be about a year or 2 younger than me. Now I would probably hit them back depending, if it was likely to escalate to some stupid level I would leave it be. If I was in my 20s I would walk away also depending, if the person threw the thing as a warning shot suggesting that he would come again then I would lay him out.



I see, I wasn't aware of how close you were in age. The physical difference between you and a fifteen year old is relatively less, too.



Jio said:


> In Akons situation I wouldn't really do anything, I would get security to eject him as the kid was no threat and it would be a waste of my time.



And that's how I think he should have acted. That would have been a much more reasonable, mature response to the stupid situation.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2007)

LMAO 

Y'all won't believe this shit the dude Akon threw off stage posted on youtube. 

DIGG this news


----------



## Yellow (Jun 10, 2007)

> I went up for a simple hand grab, arm shake like we do in the hood


 


That vid was so fake.


----------



## Keile (Jun 11, 2007)

Lmao. This is the highlight of my day, and my day sucked. 

Akon ftw.


----------



## Razza (Jun 11, 2007)

Heh, they are both morons...


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 11, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Heh, they are both morons...



Thanks for having a clear view of the situation.

Though I'd still throw a ball of paper at Akon. I know, I'm childish.


----------



## Riley (Jun 11, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Thanks for having a clear view of the situation.
> 
> Though I'd still throw a ball of paper at Akon. I know, I'm childish.



Same here.  

Though I'd throw a waterbottle. Much,much more effective to get his attention and then throw down and show everybody that I beat his ass.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 13, 2007)

lolz Akon is the man!
yhay kid had it coming, and oh shit BoG is banned


----------



## isanon (Jun 13, 2007)

that guy need some serius brain surgery


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll go to an Akon concert and fling poo at him, then when he pulls me onstage I'll hit him with a baseball bat.
That way I can go on youtube.


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> I'll go to an Akon concert and fling poo at him, then when he pulls me onstage I'll hit him with a baseball bat.
> That way I can go on youtube.



I wanna go on youtube too! Can I go to the concert too?


----------



## Freiza (Jun 14, 2007)

Akon owns every other celebrity out there


----------

